# Steve Jobs a du fric, et ceux qui n'en n'ont pas ???



## pompadour (24 Septembre 2004)

J'écris ce message, car j'ai été choqué par certaines réactions au mien, dans l'actu mac. Je ne sais pas si les gens sont insensibles, ou ne veulent pas ouvrir les yeux. Ou c'est moi qui en fais trop. Mes pulsions de pessimiste ressurgissent peut-être, qui sait. Voici donc mon premier message, à propos de la 74ème place de S Jobs au sein du classement des plus riches hommes du monde. Mon truc est long, je sais. Mais pour ceux qui s'ennuient, je leur demande de s'accrocher, même s'ils ne sont pas d'accord. Alors ils pourront réagir négativement à mon avis. Mais réfléchissez à tout cela...

"EHhhh, mais c?est quoi ces morfales d?argent ????
Je trouve regrettable que Steve Jobs ("Think Different"), soit un pourri de fric au même titre que les autres. Vous vous rendez compte ???? Tous les gens que l?on pourrait aider ? Pas l?Afrique entière, mais peut-être, à longs termes, un petit état. C?est monstrueux. Moi, fervant admirateur de S. Jobs, je trouve vraiment scandaleux de voir ces gens s?enrichir de la sorte. Même mon petit steve adoré. Non, je ne suis pas un vieux pépé rabat-joie : j?ai 14 ans et le monde dans lequel vous et moi vivons m?effraie."

J'insiste sur le fait que j'adore quand même S Jobs pour ce qu'il fait et pour ce qu'il est, même si je suis en désaccord avec certaines choses. J'insiste également sur le fait que ne pas avoir d'argent ne lave pas les mains. Argent ou pas, on doit tous se sentir concerné par ce qui suit dans mon message, je crois.

Suite à certaines réactions de gens qui trouvaient que Jobs bossait et qu'il méritait son salaire, j'ai répondu ceci : (Je suis contre le système capistaliste, je crois...)

En effet, il donne peut-être à des associations. Mais déjà, mettez-vous à la place des gens qui voient chaque jour la misère et la maladie gagner du terrain. Eux n'imaginent même pas dans quel luxe nous vivons, alors de là à imaginer les pdg des multi-nationales... Il bosse dur, d'accord, mais je ne pense pas qu'un salaire pareil (ou des stock options, s'il est resté au dollar unique et symbolique) soit justifié, par rapport aux gens qui sont exploités, en Asie, par exemple (de toute façon, le système de l'argent, je trouve ça parfois peu cohérent). Ils travaillent beaucoup plus dur que lui. Savez-vous que les gens sont souvent virés à 45 ans parce que leur productivité est moins importante, et ils se retrouvent à la rue ? Savez-vous qu'il y a eu un incendie terrible un jour, et qu'on a bouclé les employés dans l'usine. 300 bléssés, 200 morts. Vous trouvez ça humain, vous ? Savez-vous qu'une personne qui fabrique en moyenne une centaine de peluches par jour ne touche même pas le prix de vente d'une seule peluche ? Je ne reproche pas toutes les injustices du monde à ces gens. Je pense que nous sommes tous responsables. Mais j'aimerais rencontrer les gens qui ont assemblé mon eMac. Je voudrais les voir, et ils n'ont même pas la haine ces gens si courageux. Ils subissent en silence. Et je terminerai pas une petite phrase. Petite par sa taille, mais grande par la détresse qu'elle exprime. Elle vient d'une femme qui coud des peluches. Mais avant, j'aimerais que les gens qui sont d'accord avec moi se manifestent (je sais que vous êtes là, quelque part). Si on veut que le monde n'évolue plus dans ce sens, il faut que nous nous battions tous (Think different, non???). Voilà cette phrase : "En fabriquant des peluches, on apporte du bonheur à leurs enfants. Alors, il pourraient peut-être nous en apporter un peu aussi, en retour..."



Je voulais juste que sachiez ce que je sais. Tout le monde devrait être au courant (je me répète, je sais, mais c'est très important, je crois) à propos de ce qui est la base de notre économie. Je ne dis pas que j'ai la solution. Mais on peut rendre les choses moins horribles. Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, écrivez-moi. Je suis à votre disposition.


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

pompadour a dit:
			
		

> J'écris ce message, car j'ai été choqué par certaines réactions au mien, dans l'actu mac. Je ne sais pas si les gens sont insensibles, ou ne veulent pas ouvrir les yeux. Ou c'est moi qui en fais trop. Mes pulsions de pessimiste ressurgissent peut-être, qui sait. Voici donc mon premier message, à propos de la 74ème place de S Jobs au sein du classement des plus riches hommes du monde. Mon truc est long, je sais. Mais pour ceux qui s'ennuient, je leur demande de s'accrocher, même s'ils ne sont pas d'accord. Alors ils pourront réagir négativement à mon avis. Mais réfléchissez à tout cela...
> 
> "EHhhh, mais c?est quoi ces morfales d?argent ????
> Je trouve regrettable que Steve Jobs ("Think Different"), soit un pourri de fric au même titre que les autres. Vous vous rendez compte ???? Tous les gens que l?on pourrait aider ? Pas l?Afrique entière, mais peut-être, à longs termes, un petit état. C?est monstrueux. Moi, fervant admirateur de S. Jobs, je trouve vraiment scandaleux de voir ces gens s?enrichir de la sorte. Même mon petit steve adoré. Non, je ne suis pas un vieux pépé rabat-joie : j?ai 14 ans et le monde dans lequel vous et moi vivons m?effraie."
> ...





Oui oui on sait tout ça... ça craint hein ?  :mouais:  :love: 
Dire qu'au début on nous avait parlé du père noel et toutes ces conneries.
Si on m'avait dès tout petit raconter la belle hsitoire du Rwanda, les mines anti personnels, la 1ere guerre mondiale, les famines, les meurtres et tout ce qui constitue ce beau monde, je crois que je serais reparti dans le ventre de ma mère et ouai ! 

Mais nan, on raconte des conneries on fait comme si c'était bien et on grandit et là on à la choix entre faire comme si de rien n'était comme nos parents ou alors dire stop, stop.. et puis rien. Alors on continue... on arrange les choses, on change le papier peint, on fait des blagues, on cache la misère quoi...


Allez bienvenue à toi le rouge ! Il y en a d'autres ici ne t'inquiète pas.

Tien moi je suis pour qu'on limite les salaires à 35 000 F par mois, et on refile l'excédent aux impôts !  :love: Ceux qui sont pas d'accord ? A la guillotine et puis c'est tout ! 


Ouai il est caca le monde... mais bon on va arrêter de vivre quand même, on va pas laisser tout ce qui est bien aux cons quand même nan ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

pompadour a dit:
			
		

> (Je suis contre le système capistaliste, je crois...)



Ce type de chose on n'y croit pas, on est pour ou contre.

Pense à tous les bienfaits du système capitaliste : dans un système non-capitaliste, Apple et Steve Jobs n'existeraient probablement pas. Il n'y aurait qu'un type d'ordinateur et pas de discussion.

Le système capitaliste permet la liberté est donc la diversité. Que cette diversité débouche sur des abus constitue un tout autre problème.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez bienvenue à toi le rouge !



Historiquement la pompadour ne devait pas être rouge


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Un autre que j'adore et qui comme toi n'aime pas trop que les pitits enfants chinois ils fassent des jouets pour autres pitits enfants riches. J'espère que tu peux lire les vidéos WERDOZ car voici le lien


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce type de chose on n'y croit pas, on est pour ou contre.
> 
> Pense à tous les bienfaits du système capitaliste : dans un système non-capitaliste, Apple et Steve Jobs n'existerait probablement pas. Il n'y aurait qu'un type d'ordinateur et pas de discussion.
> 
> Le système capitaliste permet la liberté est donc la diversité. Que cette diversité débouche sur des abus constitue un tout autre problème.









Allez arrête, tu vas faire fermer le thread qui est déjà mal parti...

Pas d'ordinateur et donc plus de discussions ? 

Ouah comme ça serait dommage...  :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez arrête, tu vas faire fermer le thread qui est déjà mal parti...



dire que je voulais en rajouter une couche


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Ben le système capitaliste a ces avantages oui, mais il a trop d'inconvénients.
Il serait temps de lui trouver un remplacant !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tien moi je suis pour qu'on limite les salaires à 35 000 F par mois, et on refile l'excédent aux impôts ! :love: Ceux qui sont pas d'accord ? A la guillotine et puis c'est tout !








Bon ... Cette révolution elle arrive ou pas ? 

C'est que je commence à devenir vieux ... et à m'embourgeoiser !


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Tu vas bientôt être vétéran en plus KARL40  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben le système capitaliste a ces avantages oui, mais il a trop d'inconvénients.
> Il serait temps de lui trouver un remplacant !



je propose le système anarcho-capitaliste


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Septembre 2004)

T'as pas 100 balles ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas 100 balles ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est rien, c'est Finn, il est blasé en ce moment, il est tout palot  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bientôt être vétéran en plus KARL40 :love:


Quelqu'un a un flingue ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

z'auriez pas un coup de boule ????


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a un flingue ?



Vi, un avec le numéro limé, et je le loue à pas trop cher


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Tu pourrais lui donner qd même !  :mouais: 
C'est pas pour me tuer c'est pour mettre fins à ses jours !
Enfin je crois, c'est bien ça hein ???  :rose:


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben le système capitaliste a ses avantages oui, mais il a trop d'inconvénients.
> Il serait temps de lui trouver un remplacant !



Idem! 



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans un système non-capitaliste, Apple et Steve Jobs n'existerait probablement pas. Il n'y aurait qu'un type d'ordinateur et pas de discussion.



 :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais lui donner qd même ! :mouais:
> C'est pas pour me tuer c'est pour mettre fins à ses jours !
> Enfin je crois, c'est bien ça hein ??? :rose:


Exact ! J'attendais plus de solidarité de la part des utilisateurs Mac ! :rateau: 

Sinon, j'hésite toujours entre un suicide "old school" ou une bonne tuerie à l'américaine !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Idem!
> 
> 
> 
> :sleep:



bataille


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'hésite toujours entre un suicide "old school" ou une bonne tuerie à l'américaine !




Ah en effet ça c'est un gros signe d'embourgeoisement et de vieillissement, y a 5 ans t'aurais pas hésité une seconde, tu l'auras fait à l'Américaine !  :love:


----------



## pompadour (24 Septembre 2004)

J'avoue que vos réponses, bien que peu joyeuses, m'ont beaucoup remonté le moral... Il y a des jours où l'on a l'impression d'être seul au milieu de gens indifférents, et de voir qu'il y a d'autres personnes qui pensent à ceux qui sont malheureux, à ceux qui crèvent la faim, c'est encourageant. On se sent moins seul. Maintenant, je pense qu'il est temps de vous faire un peu de pub. En une 2 heures, 27 messages, ça fait plaisir à l'auteur de l'annonce qui se demandait s'il n'était pas un peu fou de parler de ça en plein milieu du bar. 

Donc il y a une multitude d'associations qui s'occupent de ce problème d'exploitation. Je n'en connais qu'une mais elle a déjà fait ses preuves. Elle se base sur le même principe qu'Amnesty international, pour ceux qui connaissent... Vous recevez 5 ou 12 à 15 appels par an (au choix), que vous vous engagez à signer et à envoyer à l'adresse donnée. Vous signez en fait une lettre, dans la langue du destinataire (ouf, pas de traduction à faire), que vous postez aux grands patrons des boites ou des sous traitants. Quand ils recoivent plusieurs milliers de lettres en un mois, ils palissent, parce qu'il n'ont qu'une image de marque à défendre (genre nike ou adidas, mais surtout leclerc, auchan, carrefour,...qui sont moins connus). Donc l'asso en question est RESEAU-SOLIDARITE
Pour les rennais, c'est au 10, quai de Richemont.
Sinon il y a le site www.globenet.org/reseau-solidarite.
Vous entrez dans la page correspondant à la langue voulue et tout en bas de la page suivante, il y a "inscription en ligne...". Eventuellement, on peut faire ça par internet (comme ça on paie pas les timbres !!!) Mais c'est peut-être moins efficace, je sais pas...
Et voilà !!!!

Bon, évidemment, je ne dis cela que pour informer. J'aime pas du tout racoler, mais bon si ça peut intéresser ne serait-ce qu'une personne, c'est déjà bien...

Merci pour les réponses

Pompadour (non je m'appelle pas cornélius, ni babar, ni vieille dame (!!!) )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

pompadour a dit:
			
		

> Bon, évidemment, je ne dis cela que pour informer. J'aime pas du tout racoler, mais bon si ça peut intéresser ne serait-ce qu'une personne, c'est déjà bien...



Juste pour dire que l'argument j'informe ce n'est pas pour racoler est celui des publicitaires (Nike ou Adidas).

Je suis allé visiter le site pour m'informer mais ne signerait pas la pétition care je n'ai pas de lisibilité sur le site et les gens qui l'animent.


----------



## alan.a (24 Septembre 2004)

Une idée déjà ancienne, qui a fait ses preuves.

Dans l'organisation de la piraterie, lors de la répartition, la part du capitaine (donc la plus grosse) ne devait pas être plus de 2.5 fois celle du mousse (la plus petite)

Si les patrons veulent 250 000 euros par mois, c'est possible sans pb, il suffit juste de payer les employés 100 000 / mois


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un autre que j'adore et qui comme toi n'aime pas trop que les pitits enfants chinois ils fassent des jouets pour autres pitits enfants riches. J'espère que tu peux lire les vidéos WERDOZ car voici le lien



     il est excellent.   

Le plus choquant dans l'histoire c'est peut-être que ça ne me choque pas tant que ça. 
Evidement je ne trouve pas ça normal mais comme beaucoup, peut-être parce que j'ai plus à perdre qu'à gagner, je ne me "révolterais" pas contre cet état de fait. 
Il m'est même arrivé de dire que le salaire de Schumacher était justifié.  
Evidement, histoire de me donner bonne conscience, j'achète régulièrement mes petits produits bio, Max havelart, éthiques et fait ma petite donnation à une ONG devenue une multinationale.   

Il y aurait tellement à dire sur le sujet mais on va dériver politique.


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est même arrivé de dire que le salaire de Schumacher était justifié.


ba il conduit vachement bien quand même, non?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba il conduit vachement bien quand même, non?



Et alors ? Moi aussi... personne me paye pourtant.    :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Z'y va, inscris-toi en formule 3000 (ou je ne sais pas comment on dit aujourd'hui)


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Oulà, ça crame pas du bon côté, si ?


----------



## drakeramore (24 Septembre 2004)

Pompadour, je suis en désaccord avec toi, mais je peux comprendre ta pensée (je parle du premier post).

Je voulais juste savoir : la paye que tu touches, tu ne gardes que le strict essentiel (de quoi payer ton loyer et ta nourriture) et tu distribues le reste aux associations humanitaires ?
Ou bien tu fais quand même quelques économies capitalistes pour t'acheter un bien capitaliste, genre ordinateur, lecteur DVD, etc... des trucs qu'un somalien n'imagine même pas...
Ou bien tu es volontaire humanitaire, tu ne touches pas d'argent du tout et tu es en Somalie pour aider ceux qui ont besoin ?

Je ne comprends pas ce phénomène de trouver indécentes les payes des grands patrons qui font convenablement leur boulot (je ne parle pas de ceux qui détruisent les boîtes, mais ceux qui les font vivre comme il faut).
Il doit y avoir, en %age, autant d'écart entre la fortune de S. Jobs et la tienne, qu'entre la tienne et celle d'un africain qui meurt de faim. Alors accepterais-tu facilement que des africains te demandent de redonner ton argent, ce que tu gagnes ou ton patrimoine, sous prétexte que tu es super riche par rapport à eux ? Si oui, chapeau !

Ca me fais quand même doucement marrer toute cette mode alter-mondialiste, pseudo-communiste menée par des nantis qui ne donnent pas beaucoup de leur propres deniers mais qui exigent que les autres le fassent...

Mais bon, je dois juste être un gros con de plus qui peuple cette planête  
Bye


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

drakeramore a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste savoir : la paye que tu touches



pampadour a 14 ans. Il l'a dit dans un de ses posts 



			
				drakeramore a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas ce phénomène de trouver indécentes les payes des grands patrons qui font convenablement leur boulot (je ne parle pas de ceux qui détruisent les boîtes, mais ceux qui les font vivre comme il faut).
> Il doit y avoir, en %age, autant d'écart entre la fortune de S. Jobs et la tienne, qu'entre la tienne et celle d'un africain qui meurt de faim. Alors accepterais-tu facilement que des africains te demandent de redonner ton argent, ce que tu gagnes ou ton patrimoine, sous prétexte que tu es super riche par rapport à eux ? Si oui, chapeau !



Tu oublies que "l'Africain", comme tu dis, n'a pas besoin d'autant d'argent pour vivre décemment que toi et moi. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire les biens de première nécessité sont largement moins cher dans les pays pauvres que chez nous.
Ensuite avant de vouloir dépouiller les plus modestes habitants dans les pays "riches", il semblerait bien plus préférable de dépouiller grandement ceux qui gagnent des sommes d'argents telles, qu'ils nous est difficile d'imaginer l'immensité de leur richesse. Encore jusqu'à preuve du contraire, Steve Jobs et ses amis patrons ne seraient pas en danger de mort si l'on augmentait sensiblement les impôts sur leurs revenus.
Finalement, tu nous donnes un argument mille fois utilisé : "si vous voulez que les riches donnent leur argent, pourquoi ne vous le faites pas d'abord ?"
Je te répondrai simplement qu'une société où seulement les "bonnes gens" donnent volontairement leur argent n'est pas juste. Pourquoi les gens généreux devraient-ils payer pour les égoïstes ? Taxons fortement les riches, et taxons tout le monde, ça s'appelle la solidarité. N'en déplaises à certains individualistes.


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> pampadour a 14 ans. Il l'a dit dans un de ses posts
> ement leur argent n'est pas juste. Pourquoi les gens généreux devraient-ils payer pour les égoïstes ? Taxons fortement les riches, et taxons tout le monde, ça s'appelle la solidarité. N'en déplaises à certains individualistes.



ba on vient d'avoir un budget 2005 en France qui la part belle aux cadeaux fiscaux pour 1% de la population la plus riche. La retombée budgétaire est infime, mais le message est clair: la solidarité, on peut se la carrer où ils pensent..

(mes valises sont prêtes)


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une idée déjà ancienne, qui a fait ses preuves.
> 
> Dans l'organisation de la piraterie, lors de la répartition, la part du capitaine (donc la plus grosse) ne devait pas être plus de 2.5 fois celle du mousse (la plus petite)
> 
> Si les patrons veulent 250 000 euros par mois, c'est possible sans pb, il suffit juste de payer les employés 100 000 / mois



J'adore ! Comme quoi la répartition des richesses c'est pas plus compliqué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien, c'est Finn, il est blasé en ce moment, il est tout palot  :rateau:



Non non je fais la quête c'est tout      



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> z'auriez pas un coup de boule ????



Oh là toi !   j'étais laà le 1er, alors tu te pousses un peu plus loin, c'est ma sortie de métro s'teupl' :rateau:


----------



## camisol (24 Septembre 2004)

Ce qu'il faut, c'est essayer d'être heureux. Se fixer des objectifs. Pendre le dernier patron avec les tripes du dernier curé, par exemple.


----------



## decoris (25 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les gens généreux devraient-ils payer pour les égoïstes ? Taxons fortement les riches, et taxons tout le monde, ça s'appelle la solidarité. N'en déplaises à certains individualistes.




ça s'appelle le comunisme... et avec ce système, fini le progrès...

- pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?

- pourquoi est ce que qqn prendrait un jour le risque de lancer son entreprise, alors que si il rate il n'a plus rien, et que si il réussi on lui prend tous ses bénéfices?

ça ne mène à rien ce système... il faut laisser les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent, et assurer l'indispensable, c'est à dire : 

l'accès aux soins médicaux
l'accès à l'éducation


quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!


----------



## molgow (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle le comunisme...



Entre avoir une fiscalité forte pour les riches et le communisme où tout le monde gagne presque pareil, il y a une énorme différence. Faire l'amalgame comme tu le fais est intellectuellement malhonnête.
Croire que taxer fortement les riches est mauvais pour la société est une illusion. A partir d'un certain seuil de richesse, l'excédent de richesse accumulé n'est pas utile pour la société, car il n'est plus utilisé par ces personnes pour créer des entreprises (et donc des emplois) ni même pour consommer plus.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!



 .... pfff... qui a dit que l'argent était là pour payer des vacances aux chômeurs ?
t'as jamais dû être chômeur ou tu n'as jamais dû subir les conséquences du chômage de tes parents pour dire une bêtise pareille...


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!




cette phrase est assez inquiétante  :mouais:  

c'est bien connu, les chomeurs, si ils sont au chomage, c'est de leur faute


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Tu parles, un bon charter bien rempli, et hop, en vacances les chomeurs  
(je plaisante, hein, des fois qu'on me prenne au sérieux  

Mais c'est vrai que le système pirate n'est pas si mauvais, tout est une question d'équilibrage. 
L'ISF (impôt sur les fortunes) est une bonne chose en soi, mais très mal mis en ½uvre, les sociétés faisant souvent écran entre le fisc et l'argent, les combines sont légion en la matière pour échapper à la taxation. La société telle que nous la connaissons, à mon avis, c'est comme un MMORPG mal équilibré. On le patche de temps en temps, mais faudrait mieux en confier la réalisation à des spécialistes...


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

> quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!



Cette phrase est stupide en effet et j'arrêterais là mon commentaire pour que le sujet ne ferme pas, en tout cas c'est vraiment le degré 0 de la réflexion. Laissons le chômeur dans la tension et la culpabilité, c'est bien connu c'est la meilleure façon de retrouver un taf, réveiller l'instinct de survie. Un peu comme dans Koh lanta, on met un type sur une poutre et on diminue la largeur de la poutre pour le dynamiser, le problème c'est que dans 98 % des cas, il tombe.

On ne travaille pas pour l'argent avant tout, mais plutôt pour exercer une activité plus intéressante, plus utile, gratifiante ou ce que tu veux, mais pas forcément pour gagner plus que notre voisin qui est éboueur et ça si tu l'as pas compris, c'est que t'as vraiment rien compris.  :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

> assurer l'indispensable, c'est à dire :
> l'accès aux soins médicaux
> l'accès à l'éducation



Euh... manger et être à l'abri des intempéries, c'est pas mal non plus, tu sais


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Ah oui J'oubliais, c'est cool quand même à force, ils ont qd même compris que c'était important ça :



> l'accès aux soins médicaux
> l'accès à l'éducation



Déjà un bel effort, à saluer, y a encore 5 ans, ça leur paraissait pas si important, on progresse...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle le comunisme... et avec ce système, fini le progrès...
> 
> - pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?



Ca c'est le truc le plus con que j'ai lu depuis que je suis sur les forums.
Je te signale que si tu peux faire des études, c'est effectivement EN PARTIE parce que tes parents font un effort financier pour te les payer mais TU CROIS FRANCHEMENT QUE LE MINERVALE QUE TES PARENTS PAYENT SUFFIT A PAYER LES PROFS, L'ENTRETIEN DES BÂTIMENTS ?     
Si tu as la chance de pouvoir faire des études c'est aussi grâce au jardinier qui bosse depuis ses 18 ans et qui donc paye ses impôts depuis ses 18 ans. 
Tu as en plus le culot de te plaindre de devoir "travailler" énormément et de ne pas être payé non mais tu rigoles j'espère.
Evidement, je te souhaite de réussir et de gagné correctement ta vie mais aussi d'ouvrir les yeux.
 
Je ne suis pas de ceux qui crache sur l'argent (si j'ai choisi de ne pas travailler en Belgique, à la base c'était pour gagner plus.) mais je n'oublie pas que si j'ai pu obtenir mon diplôme c'est évidement grâce à mes parents, à mon travail et aux impôts des mes amis qui ont commencé à travailler à 18 ans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!



 :mouais: Deux minutes je me remets...   :mouais:


----------



## camisol (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle le comunisme... et avec ce système, fini le progrès...



Le communisme, ça prend deux m...

Bon, sérieusement. De deux choses l'une. Soit tu as appris ça dans un cours d'histoire des idées politiques, et ton prof était un gros nullard, soit tu n'as rien compris à ce que l'on a pu te raconter sur le sujet.

Le communisme était une utopie, et en tant que telle ne s'est jamais mise en ½uvre. Ce que l'on a appelé ensuite les régimes communistes étaient des régimes non-démocratiques d'économie dirigée, ce qui n'est pas pareil. Ce que tu semble nommer le capitalisme n'est en fait que le libéralisme, ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Le libéralisme est, aussi, une utopie, de privilégiés, certes, mais une utopie quand même. C'est de ce nom que se pare le régime des Etats-Unis d'Amérique, qui est, par ailleurs, la nation la plus protectionniste et la plus interventionniste qui soit, ce qui est en parfaite contradiction avec l'idée même de libéralisme économique, soit dit en passant. Mais c'est aussi la nation occidentale la plus "administrée", au contraire de ce que veulent nous faire croire tous les menteurs ou les incultes tenants du moins d'Etat. 

Ce que ces mêmes incultes ont appelé, en France, l'économie d'inspiration socialiste, c'est à dire le capitalisme monopolistique d'Etat (les nationalisations, le "service public à la française", etc...) est un syncrétisme entre les aspirations sociales de l'après-guerre, et deux courants interventionnistes nationaux forts, le gaullisme et le molletisme, qui créa, mal lui en pris, Jean-Pierre Chevènement.

Bref. 
Le jour où les libéraux arrêteront de réclamer le soutien de l'Etat pour leur profit individuel, et où les trostkystes finiront de définir l'auto-organisation, on aura peut-être avancé dans la cohérence idéologique du 21° siècle. En attendant, arrêtons de raconter des conneries.

Ah, une dernière chose au passage. J'ai fait un peu plus de cinq ans d'études après le bac. A peu près le double, en fait. Je gagne bien moins que mes amis plombiers et autres cafetiers, et beaucoup moins encore que nombre de couillons ignares autour de moi. Et je ne suis pas fonctionnnaire.
Mais je connais le salaire de ce labeur. C'est ma propre liberté. Est-ce que cela fait de moi un communiste, dis, décoris ?


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le truc le plus con que j'ai lu depuis que je suis sur les forums.
> Je te signale que si tu peux faire des études, c'est effectivement EN PARTIE parce que tes parents font un effort financier pour te les payer mais TU CROIS FRANCHEMENT QUE LE MINERVAL QUE TES PARENTS PAYENT SUFFIT A PAYER LES PROFS, L'ENTRETIEN DES BÂTIMENTS ?
> Si tu as la chance de pouvoir faire des études c'est aussi grâce au jardinier qui bosse depuis ses 18 ans et qui donc paye ses impôts depuis ses 18 ans.
> Tu as en plus le culot de te plaindre de devoir "travailler" énormément et de ne pas être payé non mais tu rigoles j'espère.
> ...



Deux remarques:
1° j'étais persuadé que "minervale" s'écrivait sans "e" à la fin
2° surtout qu'on sait que decoris s'il veut plein de blé, c'est pour rouler en 4*4 diesel qui pollue, alors que le jardinier il roule aussi en pick up 


Cela étant, avis perso: la solidarité, tous ces machins, c'est super, je suis d'accord, meme avec les gauchistes, tiens, pour une fois.
Cependant, ce avec quoi, même les gauchos, galopins ou pas seront d'accord avec moi, c'est qu'il ne faut pas ABUSER du système:

- oui, il faut aider le chomeur qui a toutes les peines du monde à retrouver un job,
- non, il ne faut pas laisser des gus se complaire dans le système, en profiter pour bosser au black, tout en allant de temps en temps pointer aux assedic,

Quand tu entends tout autour de toi des gens qui ne cessent de dire "j'ai droit, j'ai droit" et qui oublient qu'ils ont aussi des obligations, forcément ça énerve. quand tu entends un gus te dire, ah mais non, je ne veux pas bosser à plein temps, je préfère rester à mi temps parce que sinon nos allocations baissent, moi ça me gave, parce que l'urssaf il m'envoie des rappels et me téléphone meme si j'ai 3 jours de retard à payer.

Oui, on peut etre fiers de nos systèmes qui assurent protection sociale et plein de trucs que le monde entier nous envie, mais pitié il ne faut surtout pas laisser des gens - de plus en plus nombreux - et qui s'en vantent de plus en plus, en toute impunité, profiter, détourner et abuser le système.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

Le bon Camisol est demandé ici. (désolé pour cette interruption)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

bien dit, camisol


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Deux remarques:
> 1° j'étais persuadé que "minervale" s'écrivait sans "e" à la fin
> 2° surtout qu'on sait que decoris s'il veut plein de blé, c'est pour rouler en 4*4 diesel qui pollue, alors que le jardinier il roule aussi en pick up
> 
> ...



J'ai corrigé le point 1°  :love: 
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le point 2°.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> - non, il ne faut pas laisser des gus se complaire dans le système, en profiter pour bosser au black, tout en allant de temps en temps pointer aux assedic,
> 
> Quand tu entends tout autour de toi des gens qui ne cessent de dire "j'ai droit, j'ai droit" et qui oublient qu'ils ont aussi des obligations, forcément ça énerve. quand tu entends un gus te dire, ah mais non, je ne veux pas bosser à plein temps, je préfère rester à mi temps parce que sinon nos allocations baissent,



Et de deux ! Surtout ne pousse pas trop loin ta réflexion non plus... :mouais: De la nuance s'il te plaît...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle le comunisme... et avec ce système, fini le progrès...


aucune notion de l'histoire et de la politique, ce n'est pas du communisme 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> - pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?


à tout hasard, pour faire un job qui te plait ? 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> - pourquoi est ce que qqn prendrait un jour le risque de lancer son entreprise, alors que si il rate il n'a plus rien, et que si il réussi on lui prend tous ses bénéfices?


tout ses bénéfices? personne n'a dit ca sauf toi  ou tu le tiens d'une source proche ? 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça ne mène à rien ce système...


net vu que ce n'est pas un système 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> quant à donner suffisament de fric aux chomeurs pour q'ils partent en vacances, je suis désolé mais c'est NON!


 clair, quels cons ces chomeurs ! dis ? tu en connais au moins un ?


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et de deux ! Surtout ne pousse pas trop loin ta réflexion non plus... :mouais: De la nuance s'il te plaît...



ah non, pitié, pas "et de deux"  :hein: 

Moi, j'm'en fous qu'ils partent en vacances, les chomeurs 

Ce qui me révulse, ce sont les gens qui détournent des systèmes mis en place pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin. Dans ma région, c'est hélas une réalité, et en plus les gens s'en vantent.

Je ne vois pas quelqu'un venir me dire que c'est normal qu'on profite et abuse du systéme, ou alors j'ai changé de dimension à l'insu de mon plein gré...
Comme je n'ai jamais dit que la solidarité c'était mal


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me révulse, ce sont les gens qui détournent des systèmes mis en place pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin. Dans ma région, c'est hélas une réalité, et en plus les gens s'en vantent.



Je connais plein de gens au chomdu (je suis même un des seuls dans mon entourage à avoir un travail fixe) et s'ils se vantent d'avoir "détourné" le système, grand bien leur fasse, c'est pas ça qui changera grand-chose à notre vie à tous. Franchement, c'est souvent "peanuts" !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Ou alors j'ai mal compris, s'agirait-il de gros pontes qui se sont foulé le petit doigt (mais nan, je ne pense pas à toi, roberto) et qui font marcher la cotorep tandis que leurs 100 ouvriers pointent à l'usine ?
En ce cas, je présente mes excuses et je suis bien d'accord ! il faut que celà cesse !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

vivement une bonne dictature............


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle le comunisme... et avec ce système, fini le progrès...
> 
> - pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?
> 
> ...



Fouyouyou !!!

À mon sens l'intérêt des études, n'a pas pour but premier de te faire gagner plus d'argent, mais de te permettre de faire ce que tu aimes. 

J'ai moi aussi 5 ans d'études, et mon travail me convient (enfin celui qui me faire vivre). Je gagne en moyenne autant que ma voisine hôtesse de caisse (entre 800 - 1300 ¤ par mois), mais moi je n'ai pas vivre ses terribles conditions de travail (je connais, j'ai payé mes études avec ce boulot et une bourse). C'est un luxe incroyable.

Et toi qui es si attentif aux bénéfices que tu pourrais faire, je te rappelle ces quelques mots de David Brower  : " Il n'y a aucun profit à faire sur une planète morte ! "

Et une planète où les gradés rouleraient tous en 4 x 4, thésaurisaient comme des malades et où les chômeurs crèveraient la gueule ouverte, n'est pas vraiment ma définition d'une planète vivante ...



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me révulse, ce sont les gens qui détournent des systèmes mis en place pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin. Dans ma région, c'est hélas une réalité, et en plus les gens s'en vantent.



Et les patrons voyoux qui profitent des aides publiques puis délocalisent à l'autre bout du monde malgré les engagement pris ... Ils ne profitent pas non plus du système ?

Et pour avoir certains membres de ma famille dans ces hautes sphères, je peux t'assurer qu'ils s'en vantent tout autant ... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vivement une bonne dictature............



Ouais, une bonne dictature ! (euh... c'est quoi ?)


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une bonne dictature ! (euh... c'est quoi ?)



houla c'est l'internationale militante pt'aing dangereux


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vivement une bonne dictature............


oué ! de quelle couleur ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> houla c'est l'internationale militante pt'aing dangereux



Tu veux dire que cette femme de ménage qui a bringuebalé sa bosse sur plusieurs continents est l'élue pour tenir le monde en sa volonté ? Et qu'en plus elle s'est prostituée dans un environnement précaire, voire dangereux, tout en militant ? Euh... Tu as dormi ces dernières 48 heures ? Dis, tatouille ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

quand je pense à tous ces salops de commerçants, restaurateurs, patrons de camping(...) ,qui piquent l'argent des chomeurs en vacances.... quel scandale...    



> Posté par decoris...
> 
> pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?



Heu.. non rien finalement... quoique... as tu déjà essayé de te servir de tes neurones ?


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oué ! de quelle couleur ?


 :hein: ................................. non SM, pas une teinture !  Une DI-CTA-TURE !


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que cette femme de ménage qui a bringuebalé sa bosse sur plusieurs continents est l'élue pour tenir le monde en sa volonté ? Et qu'en plus elle s'est prostituée dans un environnement précaire, voire dangereux, tout en militant ? Euh... Tu as dormi ces dernières 48 heures ? Dis, tatouille ?



<mode salvator alliende>merde je peux plus te filer un aspro mais de toutes les façons
il faudrait que je trouve quelque chose de plus fort </mode salvator alliende>


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ................................. non SM, pas une teinture !  Une DI-CTA-TURE !



non pour le SM il faut une ceinture


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oué ! de quelle couleur ?



j'sais pas... transparente ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

un poil plus de jaune ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas... transparente ?



Voilà.. je confirme Supermitaines... une dictature TRANSPARENTE...      :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

houhouuuuuuuuuuuuuooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

ca déborde faut sortir la barque


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

affreux !


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2004)

Je débarque dans ce sujet et je tombe un peu sur le cul. Je n'ai pas le temps de lire tout pour l'heure et j'éviterais de trop me mimisscer   dans un débat que je n'ai pas bien suivi mais il il y a au moins un truc qui m'interpelle au niveau du vécu et qui a d'ailleurs été relevé par d'autres (dont Alan et bien d'autres) :



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> - pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?



Je gagne un peu plus que le voisin qui est jardinier mais pas du tout des fortunes. Et pourtant, j'ai fait quelques études, enfin disons que je dois avoir été inscrit dans l'enseignement supérieur pendant pas loin de 25 ans   Alors 5 ans d'études, Decoris, y a pas de quoi pavoiser   

Vous me direz que je devais pas être bien rapide   Bon, c'est pas totalement faux et pas totalement vrai, disons que j'aimais bien la vie dans un labo et que j'ai continué un bon bout de temps en étant payé sur contrat et par intermittences :  je ne touchais pas plus je pense qu'un jardinier (plutôt en-dessous du smic qu'au-dessus) vu que j'avais des contrats  avec des salaires nominaux limités et de plus à mi-temps, ce qui ne m'empêchait pas d'être au boulot le matin et l'après-midi et à ne pas faire seulement ce qui relevait du contrat.

Et bien, je n'ai pas le moindre regret pour ça : ça me donnait une liberté extraordinaire pour apprendre et faire des choses qui me plaisaient. Depuis, j'ai pu bosser dans un coin qui me plait dans une boîte à taille humaine et pour un boulot plutôt intéressant même si tout n'est pas parfait, évidemment. Et je me considère comme un superprivilégié, j'en ai même parfois plus honte qu'autre chose.

Profite de tes études, Decoris et ne calcule pas déjà, à ton âge, comme un préretraité, si au final t'auras plus ou moins que ton voisin : je me moque de savoir si mon voisin a plus de fric que moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'en avoir assez pour faire une partie de ce qui m'intéresse (de toutes façons, ce qui me manque et me manquera toujours le plus pour ça, ce n'est pas l'argent, c'est le temps). Et éventuellement, s'il en gagne vraiment peu, parce que ça ça me perturbe dans notre société quand même d'abondance, de voir des gens rester sur le carreau.

La vie ne s'arrête pas aux diplômes, à l'argent, à la situation. Et encore moins aux diplômes, à l'argent et à la situation du voisin, du jardinier ou du pape. Ta vie c'est la tienne, ne te la laisse pas bouffer par le regard d'envie que tu pourrais avoir sur les  autres.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un poil plus de jaune ?



Comme ça ??    






  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et les patrons voyoux qui profitent des aides publiques puis délocalisent à l'autre bout du monde malgré les engagement pris ... Ils ne profitent pas non plus du système ?
> 
> Et pour avoir certains membres de ma famille dans ces hautes sphères, je peux t'assurer qu'ils s'en vantent tout autant ... :mouais:



il ne me semble pas avoir dit que c'était mieux  :mouais: 
Ni même en avoir parlé.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

faudrait qu'on pense à aller faire un tour autre part


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> il ne me semble pas avoir dit que c'était mieux  :mouais:
> Ni même en avoir parlé.


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> il ne me semble pas avoir dit que c'était mieux  :mouais:
> Ni même en avoir parlé.



Exact ! En fait j'ai profité de ton message pour rebondir dans une autre direction.

Rien de plus


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous.

On s'amuse bien en découvrant un petit peu vos opinions
que vous semblez exprimer sincérement.   
Bravo !   

Au fait une dictature c'est bien un régime où
l'on ne peut pas dire ce qu'on a envie de dire ?
Un peu comme dans... comme sur... J'ai oublié !   

Une question :

Quelle est la différence entre la dictature et la démocratie ?

Pardonnez-moi cette réponse que je trouve grinçante :
En dictature il n'y a qu'un seul dictateur.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> On s'amuse bien en découvrant un petit peu vos opinions
> que vous semblez exprimer sincérement.
> ...



c'est à cause des blondes en photo que tu parles de régime ?


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la différence entre la dictature et la démocratie ?


Ben, la démocratie c'est une utopie. Pas les dictatures.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben, la démocratie c'est une utopie. Pas les dictatures.



pas d'accord t'en que je serais pas maitre du monde (ou président des USA )
la ditacture reste une utopie


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Entre avoir une fiscalité forte pour les riches et le communisme où tout le monde gagne presque pareil, il y a une énorme différence. Faire l'amalgame comme tu le fais est intellectuellement malhonnête.
> Croire que taxer fortement les riches est mauvais pour la société est une illusion. A partir d'un certain seuil de richesse, l'excédent de richesse accumulé n'est pas utile pour la société, car il n'est plus utilisé par ces personnes pour créer des entreprises (et donc des emplois) ni même pour consommer plus.



ben non, parce que l'emploi est tellement taxé, que ça te coute plus cher d'engager quelqu'un que de payer des impots...


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cause des blondes en photo que tu parles de régime ?


Des blondes ? Pas certain !   

Qui se souvient de Mouna, de sa barbe et de sa bicyclette ?
Ce personnage agitait bien les esprits des étudiants et des
badauds du Quartier Latin. Il aimait exhiber sous le nez des
passants quelques vieilles bananes trop mûres en s'écriant :
" Le régime est pourri ! "   
Comment empêcher un régime de pourrir ?
Question sans réponse ?
Trop de questions pour un samedi soir.    
Bonne soirée et bonne nuit !  :sleep:


----------



## decoris (25 Septembre 2004)

ah, mais on voit revenir le coté bohème et réveur des mac users... lisez ce qui suit mes amis...



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> cette phrase est assez inquiétante  :mouais:
> c'est bien connu, les chomeurs, si ils sont au chomage, c'est de leur faute



on devient chômeur par malchance, mais, pour les trois quart d'entre eux, on le reste par paresse...
et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire le contraire : ils ne doivent plus pointer que tous les deux mois au lieu de tous les jours, ils ne doivent plus faire de recherche active de job, ils doivent juste se présenter à ceux qu'on leur propose (et faire signer un manque d'aptitude par le patron), etc...
pour couronner le tout, en belgique un chomeur gagne la meme chose que qqn qui travaille...

et ne croyez pas que je ne sais pas de quoi je parle : voici trois exemples : 

- mon voisin est au chomage depuis 8 ans, il regarde la TV à longeur de journée pendant que sa femme repasse, et il ne fout rien. il a 43 ans.
- un ami d'un ami s'est installé en espagne (si!), il y travaille dans le batiment, et fait le voyage en europabus tous les deux mois pour venir pointer en belgique et toucher son chomage
- la mari d'une amie s'est retrouvé au chomage après avoir travaillé 15 ans dans une usine. sa femme étant a charge, il touchait 850¤ par mois. il s'est fait engager comme gardien de nuit dans une prison pour 910¤ par mois!!!! je lui tire mon chapeu, mias des exemples comme ça ça ne courre pas les rues...

totalement véridique... alors je dit bravo aux socialistes, ils ont peu inculquer le culte de la paresse et des "j'ai droit" à un tel point que les deux premières attitudes sont devenue normale, et la dernière surprenante. ça devrait etre le contraire...



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... manger et être à l'abri des intempéries, c'est pas mal non plus, tu sais



c'est pas mal non plus en effet, mais je trouve que pour manger ce quo'on veut et boire des bières à longueur de journée, et bien on a qu'a travailler. et puis les logement sociaux existent, c'est bien pour loger les gens dans le besoin... 
en Belgique un logement social pour un chomeur coute 110¤ par mois (pour une maison qui se louerait minimum 400¤ pour un employé), il lui reste donc grosso modo 600¤ pour bouffer, sans compter son travail en noir pour payer ses vacances...




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le truc le plus con que j'ai lu depuis que je suis sur les forums.
> Je te signale que si tu peux faire des études, c'est effectivement EN PARTIE parce que tes parents font un effort financier pour te les payer mais TU CROIS FRANCHEMENT QUE LE MINERVALE QUE TES PARENTS PAYENT SUFFIT A PAYER LES PROFS, L'ENTRETIEN DES BÂTIMENTS ?
> Si tu as la chance de pouvoir faire des études c'est aussi grâce au jardinier qui bosse depuis ses 18 ans et qui donc paye ses impôts depuis ses 18 ans.



et bien faut te réveiller mon grand, parceque ce que je dis est tout sauf faux...
et si tu lisais mes posts jusqu'au bout, je dit que l'indispensable c'est la santé et l'éductaion. donc payer des impts pour ça, aucun problème! je serais meme pret à en payer plus pour la recherche, etc...
et si j'ai la chance de pouvoir faire des études, je crois que c'est plus à cause (grace plutot) aux quelques très riches qui ne payent pas assez d'impots comme vous dites, qu'au jardinier d'a coté qui fait la moité de son boulot en noir et dont les imports ne suffiraient mê^me^^pas à lui offiri une assurance maladie...





			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ah, une dernière chose au passage. J'ai fait un peu plus de cinq ans d'études après le bac. A peu près le double, en fait. Je gagne bien moins que mes amis plombiers et autres cafetiers, et beaucoup moins encore que nombre de couillons ignares autour de moi. Et je ne suis pas fonctionnnaire.
> Mais je connais le salaire de ce labeur. C'est ma propre liberté. Est-ce que cela fait de moi un communiste, dis, décoris ?



ça c'est ton choix... chacun fait ce qu'il lui plait... moi si je fais des études, c'est bien sur parceque ça m'intéresse, mais surtout aussi pour pouvoir m'en sortir plus tard. croyez moi je sais ce que c'est être dans le besoin, je ne souhaite ça à personne. moi en tous cas je fais tout pour que ça ne m'arrive pas plus tartd.




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout ses bénéfices? personne n'a dit ca sauf toi  ou tu le tiens d'une source proche ?



mais bien sur, le pauvre créateur d'entrepise non seulement il bosse trois foi plus qu'un fonctionnaire, mais quand il a la chance de s'en sortir, on fait tout pour lui prendre tout... et ce n'est pas une exagération : si les voitures de société et les déduction déguisées n'étaient pas possibles, c'est à pein s'il pourrait mieux vivre qu'un chomeur...


bref, si vous voulez maintenant savoir mes propositions : 

1) limiter la durée du chomage à trois ans (diminution de 40% du nombre de chomeur)
2) obliger les hchomeur à suivre une formation (quelle qu'elle soit) pendant qu'ils touchent leurs allocations (redimintion de 40%)
3) permettre de déduire systématiquement 10% de toutes ses factures ( = fin du travail en noir)
4) augmenter les allocations des parents dont les enfants suivent des études supérieure
5) diminuer les cotisations partronale pour créer de l'emploi.
6) avec l'argent gagné on investi dans la recherche et dans la santé, ainsi que dans l'aide aux pays
qui en ont vraiment besoin (les africains qui meurent de faim et pas les belges qui ont soif de bière et de soleil...)

ÇA, c'est ce que j'appelle un système équitable _et_ solidaire... les USA en sont loin, la belgique aussi... le pays qui s'en rapproche le plus c'est le canada.

merci de m'avoir lu jusque la, et ayez un peu de bon sens pour arrêter de croire que voler l'argent des riches pour le donner aux pauvres est la solution...


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

parceque bien sur j'ajouterais que si on vole l'argent des riches, et bien les riches ils partiront et il n'y en aura plus en belgique! suffit de voir tous les sportif qui s'installent à monaco... si la fiscalité était raisonnable dans leur pays, ils y resteraient et l'état gagnerait plus...

à moins qu'il faille les forcer à rester et à payer, bien sur... (communistes vous dites?  )


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (communistes vous dites?  )


T'as retenu l'orthographe, c'est déjà ça ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Juste une remarque "technique" en ce qui concerne le chômage (mais ça peut ne pas être inutile pour d'autres sujets) : ne pas oublier que MacGé est le site de "l'essentiel du mac en français" et comme tel accueille dans ses forums des francophones de différents pays.

Or les règles d'indemnisation du chômage sont très différentes suivant les pays : Decoris fait référence, si je ne m'abuse, au système belge. Certains qui lui répondent sont français ou suisses ou que sais-je encore, et font naturellement référence au système en vigueur dans leur pays qui peut être différent.

Indépendamment des divergences d'opinion, ou, pour dire un gros mot   , des différences politiques, il ne paraît pas inutile d'y penser afin de pouvoir, ensuite, s'étriper en connaissance de cause, et non en parlant de choses différentes sans s'en rendre compte.

Ce n'est pas ça qui va supprimer les différences mais, comme toujours, il vaut mieux bien comprendre de quoi parle quelqu'un pour pouvoir être en désaccord de façon satisfaisante avec lui  

(Par exemple, si je ne me trompe pas, en Belgique l'indemnisation du chômage peut être de longue durée alors qu'en France elle l'est, me semble-t-il, beaucoup moins et par ailleurs dégressive. Si on avait un spécialiste qui pouvait nous résumer en 2 lignes les systèmes en vigueur en France, Belgique, Suisse, Québec, Luxembourg et éventuellement ailleurs, ça serait pas plus mal, même si, je le répète, je ne pense pas que ça change les divergences de fond).


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens demain car là le Bourgogne a gagné 3-0 contre moi... mais c'est bien ce que dit Decoris, tout n'est pas à jeter au contraire SAUF, une phrase ou 2, on en parlera plus tard   

Bonne nuit, moi je vais faire du cheval et après dodo.   

Ah si quand même, 3/4 des chômeurs qui le reste par paresse, Decoris c'est pas possible de dire ça, c'est pas parce que tu as plus de mauvais exemples autour de toi que de bon que tu peux établir ce genre de pourcentage hasardeux et diffamants. A moins que les Belges soient vraiment des feignasses car comme le soulignait LucG, bien que je sois à 70 % du temps en Belgique, je méconnais totalement ce pays sauf leurs bières


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

bien évidemment, je parlais du système belge... connais pas le français ni le suisse, mais un peu l'américain et le canadien...

je voudrais encore rajouter un moint : les pensions... voila encore un post auquel pourrait aller l'argent des chomeur... 

mon père a travaillé pendant 40 ans près de 10h par jour, et s'il arrêtait maintenant (il a 63 ans) sa pension serait de 600¤ (et oui, il est indépendant...)... génial pour pouvoir payer des études à ma soeur et moi (logement+cours+nouriture sur le campus = 5000¤ chacun par an)
pourtant il a payé jusquà près de 80% d'impots (55% taux de base + 15% ONSS + taxes communales et autres), sans compter en plus la TVA de 21% qu'il ne pouvait pas récupérer... et maintenant qu'il voudrait arrêter, pas possible, l'état lui donne pas assez, faut payer les chomeur... 
excusez moi, mais franchement, c'est pas ce que j'appelle un système équitable...

sur ce je vais dormir, bonne médiation...


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A moins que les Belges soient vraiment des feignasses car comme le soulignait LucG, bien que je sois à 70 % du temps en Belgique, je méconnais totalement ce pays sauf leurs bières




OUI, les belges sont des feignasses!!! on vient d'avoir un exemple éloquant : une société est tombé en faillite car les ouvriers, par paresse, n'avaient pas effectué toutes les étapes dans la construction des produits, alors qu'ils étaient payés à l'heure et non au produit!!!
(il s'agissait de couper des toles d'acier, qu'il fallait chauffer avant de scier. mais chauffer c'était fatiguant, donc mieux vallait scier tout de suite...)

résultat, 80 personnes de plus au chomage... et vu leur attitude au travail, nul doute qu'ils le resteront!!!

 :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

Ah si et ça quand même :



> 5) diminuer les cotisations partronale pour créer de l'emploi.



Pur utopie, ça ne marche pas, c'est des foutaises, c'est de l'ordre de l'idéologie uniquement.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et bien faut te réveiller mon grand, parceque ce que je dis est tout sauf faux...
> et si tu lisais mes posts jusqu'au bout, je dit que l'indispensable c'est la santé et l'éductaion. donc payer des impts pour ça, aucun problème! je serais meme pret à en payer plus pour la recherche, etc...
> et si j'ai la chance de pouvoir faire des études, je crois que c'est plus à cause (grace plutot) aux quelques très riches qui ne payent pas assez d'impots comme vous dites, qu'au jardinier d'a coté qui fait la moité de son boulot en noir et dont les imports ne suffiraient mê^me^^pas à lui offiri une assurance maladie....


Mon père est indépendant, il a créé sa société, a eu jusqu'a 12 ouvriers (3 maintenant, il est "retraité"  comme le tiens décoris, à 63 ans il bosse encore) et jamais il ne se serait permis de tenir un discour tel que le tien.
Je ne dis pas qu'il sautait de joie au moment de payer ses impôts mais bon, il ne se plaignait pas outre mesure, ses ouvriers non plus. (tu sais, ceux qui bossent et payent leurs impôts dès 18 ans)

Evidement qu'il y a des abus mais crois-tu que les choses soient si simple.
Crois-tu que ton voisin qui bois et regarde la télé à longueur de journée est dans une situation enviable ?
Il faut améliorer les choses mais tu me sembles très très radicale.
Tes parents, comme les miens, t'ont donné une éducation qui te pousse à travailler, à avoir envie de faire des choses,... c'est une chance énorme que malheureusement, tous le monde n'a pas.

Nous ne sommes pas à l'abri d'un accident de la vie.
Par mon métier, j'en ai vu des jeunes qui comme toi ont eux un discour "radical" mais qui suite à "un accident de la vie" (un traumatisme physique, psychologique, familliale,...) ont du revoir leurs positions quand ils se sont trouvé de l'autre côté. 

Tu as raison, il y a des choses à changer mais tu as tendance à trop généraliser.
J'étais certain que tu étais fils d'indépendant. (moi aussi  ) tu as le même discour que plusieurs amis de mon père et des mes oncles indépendants. 
Tu es donc pardonné, c'est dans ton éducation.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais encore rajouter un moint : les pensions... voila encore un post auquel pourrait aller l'argent des chomeur... .



Là encore, sans rentrer dans le débat politique, il vaut mieux partir sur des bases saines. je n'ai pas les chiffres en tête, je peux me tromper, mais, a priori, les sommes en jeu pour les retraites ne sont absolument pas comparables avec celles en jeu pour le chômage. En d'autres termes, le fait de réduire très sévèrement les dépenses de chômage ne permettrait pas d'augmenter sensiblement les pensions de retraite. Et ça, c'est vrai, je pense, quel que soit le pays.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui est marrant dans ma famille, c'est que du côté de mon père, c'est plutôt des indépendants et du côté de ma mère des fonctionnaires. (pas tous mais c'est une tendance  )
Je ne vous dis pas les fêtes style communion.  Quand les oncles avaient bu et qu'ils commencaient à embêter ma mère instit sur ses congés et l'autre famille "fonctionnaire". : Ambiance assurée.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu que ton voisin qui bois et regarde la télé à longueur de journée est dans une situation enviable ?



Ça me semble effectivement une question essentielle : croire que tous ceux sont au chômage trouvent leur nirvana dans cet état, c'est, me semble-t-il, s'avancer beaucoup. Même parmi ceux qui tiennent un discours du genre "je glande rien, j'ai mes allocs, c'est le pied" (et tout les chômeurs ne tiennent pas ce discours), combien le diront par bravade avant d'aller se cacher chez eux pour flipper. Je doute que le chômage, même payé, soit le rêve réalisé de beaucoup de gens.




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes pas à l'abri d'un accident de la vie.



Ça aussi, ce n'est pas inutile d'y penser quand on est jeune : les trucs qui démolissent une vie, ça arrive et ce n'est pas toujous la faute de ceux à qui ça arrive. Pour bien parler du chômage, je pense que le mieux serait de bien l'avoir connu.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est marrant dans ma famille, c'est que du côté de mon père, c'est plutôt des indépendants et du côté de ma mère des fonctionnaires. (pas tous mais c'est une tendance  )
> Je ne vous dis pas les fêtes style communion.  Quand les oncles avaient bu et qu'ils commencaient à embêter ma mère instit sur ses congés et l'autre famille "fonctionnaire". : Ambiance assurée.



Je vois ça d'ici en effet   

De mon côté, je joue une variante : je connais pas mal de profs (à commencer par ma femme  ) et d'autres fonctionnaires et je vois aussi, par exemple au boulot, des gens qui ont plutôt l'optique "indépendant". Alors comme, contrairement à ce que certains ici pourraient croire, j'ai plutôt l'esprit de contradiction, j'ai tendance à critiquer un peu les profs quand je suis avec les profs et à les défendre quand je suis avec ceux qui les critiquent et réciproquement pour ce qui est du privé et des indépendants. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne façon de se faire des amis   mais en fait ce qui me gêne toujours, c'est l'énergie que les gens dépensent à "envier" les bons côtés de la situation des autres en refusant systématiquement de voir les bons côtés de la leur (je parle évidemment dans un cas comme dans l'autre, de gens qui ont du boulot, sont payés normalement et n'ont pas l'habitude de ne manger que des pâtes la deuxième quinzaine du mois.


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

chouette ! une vraie conversation de comptoir !


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chouette ! une vraie conversation de comptoir !



Et en plus on évite les courants d'air quand quelqu'un ouvre la porte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bref, si vous voulez maintenant savoir mes propositions :
> 
> 1) limiter la durée du chomage à trois ans (diminution de 40% du nombre de chomeur)
> 2) obliger les hchomeur à suivre une formation (quelle qu'elle soit) pendant qu'ils touchent leurs allocations (redimintion de 40%)
> ...



Heureusement que tu y a pensé ! Dès demain, tu devrais contacter les gouvernements de différents pays pour leur faire part ton projet. Toutefois avant de présenter certaines de tes propositions, inédites, pense à relire la Déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, ça peut servir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2004)

Pour compléter le débat du côté français: 
J'ai été intermittent du spectacle. je touchais des indemnités de chômage pour les jours où je ne travaillais pas (3 jours par semaine sur 7) en plus de mes cachets (je n'ose même pas vous dire combien le chômage me rapportait par moi, c'est scandaleux). C'est ridicule, je n'en avais pas besoin. MAis le système est fait comme ça et tous ces abrutis d'intermittents ont tellement peur de ne plus pouvoir vivre de leur chômage, puisque 90% d'entre eux ne vivent pas de leur métier, font tout un foin. c'est comme si un ouvrier touchait le chômage en plus de son salaire les week-ends... Parce qu'on ne vous le dit pas, mais le système des intermittents, c'est un peu du fonctionnariat au final.
Ensuite j'ai été indépendant, j'ai monté ma boîte. Et là c'est le pompon... Je gagnais l'équivalent de 2000 ¤ par mois et on me demandait 2500¤ de taxes en tout genre (URSSAF, Cotisations sociales etc...), Et pas moyen d'employer quelqu'un, ça me coutait trop cher parce que c'est trop taxé. Je bossais donc 80 heures par semaines et ça me coûtait du fric. Un super système, el système français. Les subventions? 1 an et demi après avoir fermé ma boite qui en en a vécu 4, je ne les ai jamais eues. Les belles promesses... 

MAintenant, je suis employé, j'ai un salaire très moyen, je suis taxé à mort, mais c'est comme ça.
L'esprit d'entreprise n'est pas enccouragé. J'ai jamais gagné autant de fric que quand j'étais au chômage...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oué ! de quelle couleur ?



pour la dictature cette petite citation de Clemenceau : "la dictature, c'est comme le supplice du pal cela commence bien mais cela finit mal"


----------



## molgow (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si on avait un spécialiste qui pouvait nous résumer en 2 lignes les systèmes en vigueur en France, Belgique, Suisse, Québec, Luxembourg et éventuellement ailleurs, ça serait pas plus mal, même si, je le répète, je ne pense pas que ça change les divergences de fond.



La Suisse est un pays très conservateur est très anchré à droite. (  )
Le chômage a une durée très limitée : 1 année ou 1 année et demi (je ne sais plus et ça a changé il n'y  a pas longtemps).
L'indemnisation est de 80% de ton dernier salaire. Faut-il encore que ton dernier emploi ait duré au minimum 6 mois - 1 année sinon tu reçois rien.
Tu dois très régulièrement (semaine? quinze jours?) présenter des preuves que tu as cherches bien un travaille. C'est à dire des attestation d'employeurs que tu as passé un entretien mais que tu n'as pas eu le job.
On te propose aussi de suivre des cours pour parfaire ta formation dans ton domaine, ces cours sont en général partiellement ou totalement payé par le chômage, et crois moi tu n'as pas trop intérêt à les refuser si tu ne veux pas qu'on t'enlève l'indemnisation.

Comme je l'ai dit au début de ce message, la durée d'indemnisation a diminué très récemment. Le peuple a voté pour! (oui oui j'ai dit que le peuple suisse était très à droite..)
Les statistiques sur le nombre de chômeurs ont donc diminués (génial!), sauf que d'un autre côté les dépenses de l'aide sociale explosent car ils y a toujours plus de personnes qui "sortent des statistiques du chômage". Gueulez contre l'indemnisation éternelle, c'est bien. Mais on en fait quoi des gens qui n'ont plus d'indemnisation ? on les laisse dans la rue (-> mendicité, vol, prostitution, ...), et après on dépense 2 fois plus d'argent dans la police et la justice pour tenter de résoudre un problème sans s'y prendre à la source.

Mon père qui a été au chômage durant plus d'une année était en permanance en train de suivre des cours ou de faire des recherches de travaille. Souvent, j'avais l'impression qu'il bossait bien plus que lorsqu'il avait un vrai boulot. Alors lorsque tu dis que les chômeurs sont tous des fénéants, j'ai sérieusement envie de te venir en Belgique te botter les fesses. 

Decoris, tu as l'air de haïr tout ce qui se rapporte au social. Alors je t'invite à venir t'établir en Suisse. Ici on fait des rabais pour les riches. Eh oui, chaque commune fixe son taux d'imposition communale comme il l'entend, et les communes ont le droit de faire des "rabais de gros" aux plus riches (cool non?  ), de telle sorte que les plus riches font jouer la concurrence et vont s'établir dans la commune qui les taxe le moins. En plus de ça, comme on est un état fédéral, chaque canton a également le droit de fixer les impôts cantonaux qu'il veut. Il y a donc une concurrence entre les cantons. Zoug est d'ailleurs le parfait exemple de paradis fiscal. Génial non ? Ca marche en plus, y a pleins de gens très riches là bas. Sauf que les cantons limitrophes ils font comment en voyant tous les riches partir là bas ? Ils baissent leurs impôts ? Zoug fera de même...
Bref, viens en Suisse decoris. Mais lorsque à 50 ans, tu te feras licensié de ton entreprise, au seul motif que tu es "trop vieux" (comme mon père l'a été). Il ne faudra pas venir te plaindre que les prestations sociales seront trop maigre pour continuer à vivre décemment.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

Un des problèmes de la Belgique est que, depuis la seconde moitié des années 80, nous avons une omniprésence socialiste qui a appliqué, et ça continue en empirant, une conception particulièrement viciée de l'Etat-providence. Au lieu de veiller d'abord à ce que personne ne soit dans le besoin et à donner un coup de main aux "accidentés de la vie" - car là il y a encore du chemin - le souci électoraliste consiste prioritairement à flatter les frustrations et les caprices de tous bords.

Par exemple, ce qui me gonfle:
- on continue de financer certaines études qui mènent droit au chômage car le secteur est bouché, et on ne fait rien pour encourager les étudiants à changer de voie alors qu'ils vont droit dans le mur.
- on peut rester ad vitam eternam au chômage en étant protégé en cas "d'agression" (traduction = en cas de vérification par un inspecteur si vous faites bien le maximum pour trouver du boulot).
- dans certaines écoles à forte densite de profs "rouges", on enseigne aux adolescents la haine du libéralisme quasiment, alors qu'on ferait mieux de leur enseigner son fonctionnement et de rappeler que c'est le sytème socio-économique qui nous a sortis du Moyen-Age.
- on leur enseigne aussi tellement bien les Droits de l'Homme qu'ils trouvent normal d'avoir, dès 18 ans, une voiture, un téléphone portable et un ordinateur, et certains rouspètent ou jouent aux "victimes d'un monde injuste" quand ce n'est pas le cas puisqu'on leur fout dans le crâne que chacun devrait avoir droit à tout.
- on est tellement préoccupés par la protection des salariés que nous avons fini par avoir des syndicats surpuissants qui dépassent leurs prérogatives (surtout la FGTB) et trouvent normal d'être patrons à la place des patrons, ce qui a flanqué beaucoup d'entreprises par terre en Wallonie et continue d'en handicapper plusieurs.
- on applique une conception de l'égalité consistant à couper les têtes qui dépassent, en traitant de voleurs les indépendants qui font fortune, et d'imbéciles ceux qui font faillite. Et dans certaines entreprises, on interdit de prester des heures supplémentaires aux salariés qui voudraient le faire pour gagner plus.

C'était la contribution de Lio70, indépendant, de droite, ayant pourtant connu le chômage dans son jeune temps, et dont la famille se compose d'employés, de fonctionnaires, d'autres indépendants et de professions libérales. Et aujourd'hui à midi je vais manger une salade chez ma mère. Voilà, je n'ai plus de secrets pour vous. C'est fou, non?


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça me semble effectivement une question essentielle : croire que tous ceux sont au chômage trouvent leur nirvana dans cet état, c'est, me semble-t-il, s'avancer beaucoup.



je n'ai pas dit ça!!! j'ai dit qu'aujourd'hui il faut avoir une motivation énorme pour sortir du chomage, cfr mon exemple d'un amis qui gagnait 60¤ de plus par mois net en travaillant comme gardien de prison, et de nuit en plus!!! combien de personne auraient son courage de se remettre au boulot??? 
le système est vraiment englué en belgique, ça devient de pire en pire... et ne croyez pas que je suis contre le social! ma grand mère a une pension de misère, résultat c'est ma mère qui doit payer près de la moitié des frais pour sa maison de repos, sinon et bien on la laisserait presque crever! alors qu'elle a été prof pendant 35 ans...

franchement, je crois qu'il y a un réel problème d'inéquité dans la société socialiste actuelle : les gens ont des acquis, qu'ils ne veulent pas laisser partir, quelles qu'en soient les conséquences...




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu y a pensé ! Dès demain, tu devrais contacter les gouvernements de différents pays pour leur faire part ton projet. Toutefois avant de présenter certaines de tes propositions, inédites, pense à relire la Déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, ça peut servir...



tous les partis politiques, quels qu'ils soient, ne réfléchissent qu'a l'échéance des prochaines élections... comment avancer dans un système pareil?
et puis je ne vois pas ou il est écrit dans la DDH que chacun doit pouvoir rester sans rien faire et vivre heureux...

ce que je reproche au système, ce n'est pas qu'il aide les personnes dans le besoin (ça c'est tout ç fait normal) mais c'est qu'il ne motive pas les gens à retravailler!

d'autant qu'un grand nombre de chomeurs travaillent en noir en plus de toucher leurs allocations!

quel serait l'inconvénient de forcer les chômeurs (comme cela ce fait en suisse visiblement) à suivre une formation pour toucher les allocations (genre 7h par jour 5jour par semaine)???
non seulement ça aiderait ceux qui veulent vraiment trouver un emploi à en trouver un, et ça forcerait ceux qui profitent du système (c-à-d chomage+travail en noir) à retravailler "légalement"!
je ne peux pas comprendre comment des gens peuvent être contre ce système... 
on manque en belgique (dans le hainaut, la province la plus pauvre) de plus de 2500 soudeurs. il y a des allemands, des français et des hollandais qui viennent travailler en belgique. et personne n'est capable de former les presque 20% de la population de cette région qui est au chomage!!! excusez moi, mais ça me révolte... 

que les acquis sociaux augmentent quand tout va bien et que le chomage est bas, aucun problème... mais quand le chomage atteint des proportions pareille, et bien il faut un peu se remettre en question il me semble...

non?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2004)

La "minute du Docteur Eco(nomiste)"

Certains messages de cette discussion sont significatifs de la différence de situation et de préoccupation entre insider et outsider par rapport au marché du travail.

Croire que la majorité des outsiders préfèrent ne pas devenir des insiders est une anêrie.

Ceci étant dit, tout en étant outsider, le calcul économique explique qu'il peut être moins avantageux de travailler plutôt que de travailler pour une rémunération à peine supérieure à l'indemnisation.

L'outsider-chômeur qui réagit comme cela ne le fait pas par fainéantise mais par calcul économique rationnel.

Le problème est un problème d'incitation à travailler vs. ne pas travailler.

Le système est défaillant ou mal bâti est rend possible des comportements individuellement rationnels même si collectivement ils sont couteux ou juger par les insider comme de la fainéantise ou tout autre comportement moralement inacceptable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Alors je t'invite à venir t'établir en Suisse. Ici on fait des rabais pour les riches. Eh oui, chaque commune fixe son taux d'imposition communale comme il l'entend, et les communes ont le droit de faire des "rabais de gros" aux plus riches (cool non?  ), de telle sorte que les plus riches font jouer la concurrence et vont s'établir dans la commune qui les taxe le moins. En plus de ça, comme on est un état fédéral, chaque canton a également le droit de fixer les impôts cantonaux qu'il veut. Il y a donc une concurrence entre les cantons. Zoug est d'ailleurs le parfait exemple de paradis fiscal. Génial non ? Ca marche en plus, y a pleins de gens très riches là bas. Sauf que les cantons limitrophes ils font comment en voyant tous les riches partir là bas ? Ils baissent leurs impôts ? Zoug fera de même...
> Bref, viens en Suisse decoris. Mais lorsque à 50 ans, tu te feras licensié de ton entreprise, au seul motif que tu es "trop vieux" (comme mon père l'a été). Il ne faudra pas venir te plaindre que les prestations sociales seront trop maigre pour continuer à vivre décemment.



en France on n'a pas de rabais d'impots, alors que font les "riches" et les entreprises qui gagnent de l'argent?
Les "Riches" partent en Suisse, et c'est autant de perte pour la France, les entreprises délocalisent, et là encore, ça signifie perte, perte, perte...


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

pour répondre à Mr l'économiste : je suis d'accord, c'est un calcul économique rationnel. mais c'est ce calcul qui n'est pas moral! vivre sur le dos des autres, c'est ça qui est scandaleux.
j'ajouterais, puisque nous parlons économie, que théoriquement, si le taux de chomage augamente, le pouvoir de négotiation des syndicats diminue (c'est la règle de base).
hors, qu'observe t on en belgique? près de 15% de chomage, et les employés exigent encore plus de droits syndicaux tellement ils sont protégés...
Si ça n'est pas d'une contre logique économique, faut m'expliquer...

pourtant la belgique a des autoux : situation au coeur de l'europe, bruxelles capitale de l'europe, productivité exceptionnelle des travailleurs qualifiés et qualité de la main d'oeuvre qualifiée...

mais à coté de ça les régions se disputent pour ne pas avoir a supporter de nuisances d'avions (résultat : DHL va se casser, 15000 emplois en moins), etc...

c'est clair que du coté des patrons il y a un problème également de recherche de bénéfices à tout prix. mais c'est principalement la faute des belges, qui investissent en bourse, et qui limogent les PDG qui ne donnent pas suffisament de dividendes...

bref, système incohérent, intenable à long terme...

et à cause du caractère obtu des politiciens, vous verrez que dans les 15 ou 20 prochaine années, on va être obligé de faire un énorme retour en arrière niveau acquis sociaux, alors que si on s'y était pris plus tot on aurait pu limiter la casse...


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> en France on n'a pas de rabais d'impots, alors que font les "riches" et les entreprises qui gagnent de l'argent?
> Les "Riches" partent en Suisse, et c'est autant de perte pour la France, les entreprises délocalisent, et là encore, ça signifie perte, perte, perte...



que faire? baisser les impôts pour les riches? c'est sans fin, parce que la concurrence va être terrible entre les pays dans ce cas, et tout le monde y perdra, sauf les riches. (j'aime pas cette dénomination, mais bon...).

et puis, le fameux retour des capitaux, à quoi servira-t-il? à créer de la richesse? que nenni. A créer des emplois? voir les délocalisations qui se profilent liées à la concurrence entre cout de la main d'oeuvre. A relancer la consommation? Oui, oui, c'est évident, les riches vont consommer plus (c'est à dire avoir une 5eme résidence, 3 tel portables... Ce n'est pas sérieux tout cela.


Certains décrient l'aspect pervers de financer le chomage: oui, il y a des effets pervers (et ça existera toujours, les effets connexes), oui, il y aurait des réformes à faire, mais de grâce, arrêtez de proférer des choses du type : les chomeurs ils foutent rien et ils adorent être au chomage! Vous tes surs que les employés qui se retrouvent sur le carreau après 25 ans de bons et loyaux services parce qu'ils ne sont pas "productifs" (entendez par là que pour X dépenses, les français produisent moins que les polonais ou les chinois..forcément, ces derniers étant payés 1 dollars par jour)

Ce que cherchent à faire les gouvernements de droite radicaux, ce n'est pas trouver une solution pour le chomage, c'est sortir les gerns des statistiques. Les programmes du type: au bout d'un an et demi, si vous refusez le boulot que vous propose les agences pour l'emploi, on arrete de vous donner le chomage..ont un double avantage: des économies en vue, et des statistiques du chomage en baisse radicale à terme...resultat: une magnifique mystification!

Alors que faire contre les délocalisation?
1. travailler sur les critères sociaux à l'échelle européenne;
2. travailler sur des reconversions de certains secteurs economiques: ça passe entre autre par la recherche, l'éducation, et donc en partie par l'impôt!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pour répondre à Mr l'économiste : je suis d'accord, c'est un calcul économique rationnel. mais c'est ce calcul qui n'est pas moral! vivre sur le dos des autres, c'est ça qui est scandaleux.



Cela s'appelle vivre en société.

Un calcul économique n'a rien à faire avec la morale. Les chômeurs sont déjà dans des situations difficiles. Si en plus ils devaient pour de prétendues questions de morale refusaient ce qui leur est légalement autorisé. Chômeur ne signifie pas imbécile heureux.

Tu utilises tous les jours des infrastructures payées par les efforts en capital humain et financier des générations précédentes. As tu le sentiment de vivre sur le dos car tu profites de quelque chose auquel tu n'as pas contribué ?

Même les (économistes) libéraux (ceux parfois taxés d'ultralibéraux) reconnaissent la nécessité d'une protection sociale (indemnités chômage, sécurité sociale, ...), d'un filet de protection car les aléas de la vie (maladie,divorce, décès,...) peuvent conduire à des situations délicates dont des périodes de chômage.

Qule que soit le système de protection mis en place des individus quelle que soit leur motivation (bonne ou mauvaise) donneront l'impression d'abuser du système (surtout pour ceux qui le financent  le plus). C'est vrai mais c'est tout simplement car il n'existe pas de système efficace à 100%


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

Et puis la meilleure façon d'inciter les gens à travailler, c'est pas le fouet hein... c'est la carotte.
Alors qu'on arrête de nous payer à coup de rien du tout et autres cache misère...


D'ailleurs j'avais lu il y a peu, une initiative très intéressante, en Norvège ou en Suède je sais plus, comme d'hab, là bas quoi... Je ne n'ai pas plus de détails que ça et je ne sais à quelle échelle cela avait été fait mais voilà le truc :

Le gouvernement avait proposé une espèce de prime au travail, un peu comme celle qu'on propose aux entreprises pour qu'elles embauchent. En effet durant la 1ère ou les 2 premières année, l'Etat versait au salarié l'équivalent de son salaire. Résultat, la moitié (de mémoire hein...) des chômeurs avaient retrouvé un taf. Bon après les 2 ans tu te retrouves avec 2 fois moins de tunes mais bon...   

Qu'en conclure alors ? Que les chômeurs effectivement ne branlaient rien chez eux parce qu'il fallait prendre des boulots précaires payer peau de zob ? Comment les blâmer dans ce cas ? On pourra féliciter les courageux qui iront faire le gardien de prison la nuit pour presque rien mais comment jeter des pierres à celui qui n'en aura ni la force, ni l'envie, ni le courage ?   

En tout cas, je vous recommande une émission en 2 volets sur Yves, coeur de cible (il est possible de DL le fichier sur le DD ici ) rediffusé il y a peu dans l'émission gauchiste de Daniel Mermet "là bas si j'y suis" :



> Rencontre avec Yves, un "tombé de très haut", un de ces cadres de haut niveau qui viennent grossir aujourd'hui les rangs des associations de chômeurs



Je t'explique même pas la 1ère année de chômage pour payer tes impôts, quand tu passes de 50 000 F par mois à pas grand chose...
Le gars retrouve pas de boulot, il est obligé de maquillé son CV, trop qualifié, trop d'expérience.

Comme pour les hotlines "ah ouai vous avez de l'expérience, vous êtes qualifiés et efficace ? Bon bah on va prendre quelqu'un d'autre hein, nous on fait 15 % de notre C.A. sur l'inefficacité de notre hotline."   :rateau:


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

une manière simple d'inciter les gens à travailler est de leur faire savoir qu'ils ont intéret à se former et à chercher, car l'état peut les aider mais pas les faire vivre toute leur vie... il faut aider ceux qui sont dans le besoin, mais à chaque fois qu'un chomeur profite du système, c'est une personne réellement dans le besoin qui ne recevra rien...

moi je serais plus partisant d'une aide en nature aux chomeurs plutot qu'en argent... ex : des cheques repas, payement du loyer, et ensutie 30 ou 400¤ par mois pour ses frais de recherches d'emploi en sus de ceux proposé par la formation qu'il doit suivre... 
il faut inciter les gens à retravailler! et ce n'est pas "vivre en société" que de profiter du système! vivre en société, c'est apporter sa contribution, même minimme, à la vie en société...

l'état pourrait parallèlement à sa diminution des allocations de chomages supprimer les cotisation patronale pour les très bas salaires...

par contre la solution de la suiède dont du parles JPTK est nulle : on a la même chose en belgique, résultat des courses, un copain qui avait fini ses études s'est vu refuser 10 boulots parcequ'il n'était pas au chomage!!! on lui disait chaque fois "revenez dans un an, et vous serez pris!"

génial l'effet pervers... résultat pendant un an il a cherché sans succès, et 3 jours après s'être inscrit au chomage il a trouvé un boulot...

comme quoi des chomeur qualifié, c'est ça qui manque...


quant à proposer des lois sociale à l'échelon européen c'est impossible : si les polonais avait le quart de la sécurité sociale des belges, toute leur économie s'effondre... faut faire les choses progressivement, tout en pouvant se remettre en question... ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, et donc on fonce droit dans le mur...


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

et il n'existe pas de système génial à 100%, mais je pense qu'on peut faire beaucoup mieux que ce qu'on a actuellement... 

mais bien sur, comme la plupart raisonne comme certain ici (j'ai eu un bonbon il y a 10 ans, maintenant c'est un paquet par jour ou je paralyse le pays en faisant grève), ça va être long pour y arriver...

ya pas un canadien pour nous dire comment ça marche là bas? je crois vraiment que c'est eux qui s'approchent le plus de la solution optimale...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement, revaloriser les salaires pour que la différence entre le chômage et le salaire lié à un emplois soit significative.
En plus, en Belgique, revaloriser les salaires ne serait pas du luxe. 
Pour certaines professions, il suffit de passer une frontière pour s'en rendre compte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis je ne vois pas ou il est écrit dans la DDH que chacun doit pouvoir rester sans rien faire et vivre heureux...



À ceci je répondrais sous forme de boutade (quoique...) parce que je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire mais c'est la façon dont tu le dis qui me gêne : 

"Toute révolution prétend travailler pour le bien universel et veut propager sa doctrine dans le monde entier. En 1792, toute l'Europe était contre la Révolution française. Aujourd'hui, toute l'Europe est contre la Révolution russe. Il n'y a pas à s'échauffer. Il faut seulement se méfier des gens qui veulent le bonheur de l'humanité, d'où qu'ils soient. Les juges de l'Inquisition eux aussi, voulaient faire le bonheur de leurs victimes."
(Paul Léautaud / 1872-1956 / Journal littéraire, 4 novembre 1932)





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> 2) obliger les hchomeur à suivre une formation (quelle qu'elle soit) pendant qu'ils touchent leurs allocations (redimintion de 40%)



Tiré de la Déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme :

Article 23 
*
1. Toute personne a droit au travail, *au libre choix de son travail*, à des conditions équitables et satisfaisantes de travail et à la protection contre le chômage.

Article 29 
*
1. L'individu a des devoirs envers la communauté, *dans laquelle seul le libre et plein développement de sa personnalité est possible*.


----------



## Lizandre (26 Septembre 2004)

Chet tibomon,

Les articles que tu cites ne proviennent certainement pas de la déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789. Dans se conception de la liberté, par essence politique, il n'y a pas de "droits" sociaux. J'imagine donc que tu cites les articles de la déclaration universelle, celle de l'ONU.

Problème : elle a été rédigée dans un moment historique particulier, celui de la prédominance des idées marxistes-communistes chez les intellectuels.

L'embêtant, avec l'économie, c'est qu'il ne suffit pas de proclamer pour qu'elle se conforme avec ses désirs. D'où l'hypocrisie des droits sociaux. D'autant plus quand l'excès de droits sociaux se retourne contre ceux qu'ils étaient censés protégés ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Chet tibomon,
> 
> Les articles que tu cites ne proviennent certainement pas de la déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789. Dans se conception de la liberté, par essence politique, il n'y a pas de "droits" sociaux. J'imagine donc que tu cites les articles de la déclaration universelle, celle de l'ONU.
> 
> ...




Je fais référence à la la Déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme et je n'ai jamais prétendu parler de La déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen. Effectivement elles sont nées toutes les deux d'un contexte historique particulier, donc si je te suis bien ça suffirait à rejeter les idées qu'elles contiennent. Je ne crois pas.


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 1. Toute personne a droit au travail, *au libre choix de son travail*, à des conditions équitables et satisfaisantes de travail et à la protection contre le chômage.
> .



ce que je propose est un travail pour tous, qui est une formation rémunérée. libre à chacun de l'accepter, mais la condition pour pouvoir bénéficier des allocations est de la suivre. je ne vois pas ou cela contredit ton article.

il y a 10 ans les chomeurs devaient pointer tous les matins pour toucher leur allocation. 
ce que je propose, c'est simplement qu'ils viennent suivre des formations pendant la journée (ce qu'ils veulent, du moment qu'elle mène à qqch), contre leur allocation.
si je dois travailler pour gagner ma vie, c'est normal qu'un chomeur doivent faire un minimum d'effort pour gagner la sienne. d'autant qu'après, il aura plus d'atouts en main pour remonter la pente et retrouver du travail. ça ferme le cercle vicieux, et ça évite les glandeurs.

je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse trouver qqch à redire à cette proposition... ça me dépasse vraiment


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Et les formateurs compétents ? tu les sors d'où ? du chomage aussi ?
J'ai une copine formatrice (elle était au chomage et a trouvé ce job parce qu'elle a été prof de français), ben c'est pas vraiment le top, c'est plutôt de la réinsertion qu'elle fait, pas de la formation, et ses collègues aussi, la formation des chômeurs, c'est de la poudre aux yeux - à ce qu'elle me dit (mais ce n'est sans doute pas une généralité, en tout cas, je l'espère)

Comment trouver des formateurs compétents s'ils peuvent trouver du taf payé 3 à 4 fois plus dans une entreprise ? Je trolle pas, je m'interroge


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

On m'a proposé de devenir formateur, moi aussi, mais j'ai refusé, car dans ma branche, former des gens pour les balancer sur le marché du travail alors que la filière est bouchée, je trouve ça pas honnête. J'aurais pas pu leur mentir comme ça. Je n'ai pas de solution à apporter, je constate juste qu'ici, en france (bretagne ouest, plus précisément), la formation, c'est de la daube.
Seuls quelques organismes dans la région parisienne sont vraiment compétents, mais horriblement chers et hors d'atteinte des chômeurs qui avant tout essayent de vivre decemment avant de claquer leur faibles revenus dans un aléatoire demain.

Edit : je parle graphisme et rédaction dans le domaine de la communication, vous vous en doutez bien (car c'est le seul domaine où j'ai été confronté à ces "formateurs" de bas étage qui m'ont laissé un goût amer dans la bouche)


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

> ces "formateurs" de bas étage qui m'ont laissé un goût amer dans la bouche



Tu as porté plainte j'espère !  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ce que je propose est un travail pour tous, qui est une formation rémunérée. libre à chacun de l'accepter, mais la condition pour pouvoir bénéficier des allocations est de la suivre. je ne vois pas ou cela contredit ton article.
> 
> il y a 10 ans les chomeurs devaient pointer tous les matins pour toucher leur allocation.
> ce que je propose, c'est simplement qu'ils viennent suivre des formations pendant la journée (ce qu'ils veulent, du moment qu'elle mène à qqch), contre leur allocation.



Il ne semblait pas que dans tes posts précédents tu leur laissais le choix de la direction


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu as porté plainte j'espère !  :rateau:  :love:



Tu rigoles ? J'ai couché avec elle et je vais pas aller m'en vanter devant les autorités


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> les balancer sur le marché du travail alors que la filière est bouchée, je trouve ça pas honnête.



Combien d'agents de l'ANPE se préoccupent de connaître ce genre d'informations avant d'envoyer les gens en formation, c'est aussi la question.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Encore une info "technique"concernant spécifiquement la France.

En France, les allocations chômage sont essentiellement gérées par ceux qui les payent : les patrons et les salariés. L'état intervient essentiellement pour les chômeurs en fin de droits mais ne participe que très marginalement au financement général du chômage.

Le fait que les syndicats aient leur mot à dire sur les conditions de versement des allocations n'a donc rien de scandaleux en soi.Ils gèrent simplement "paritairement" avec les patrons l'argent qu'ils versent et sont d'ailleurs tenus d'équilibrer les entrées et les sortie.

L'état a un droit de regard parce qu'il peut refuser certaines décisions et pousser à certaines autres mais la caisse chômage est indépendante du budget de l'état.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ce que je propose est un travail pour tous, qui est une formation rémunérée. libre à chacun de l'accepter, mais la condition pour pouvoir bénéficier des allocations est de la suivre. je ne vois pas ou cela contredit ton article.
> 
> il y a 10 ans les chomeurs devaient pointer tous les matins pour toucher leur allocation.
> ce que je propose, c'est simplement qu'ils viennent suivre des formations pendant la journée (ce qu'ils veulent, du moment qu'elle mène à qqch), contre leur allocation.
> ...



À première vue, ça peut sembler "honnête" mais on peut faire un certain nombre de remarques, toujours sans rentrer dans le côté idéologique de la chose :
- si tu passes ta journée en formation, je ne suis pas sûr que ça facilite la recherche d'emploi (chercher un emploi, ça prend aussi du temps)
- dans le cas de la France, comme je l'ai dit, l'"assurance chômage" est payée par les salariés et les entreprises. Dire à quelqu'un : "tu payes ton assurance, mais nous on ne rembourse pas la casse", ce n'est pas très évident, à tel point que même les patrons en France n'ont jamais demandé à ma connaissance des contraintes aussi strictes que celles que tu proposes.


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Si le système belge permet à ses chômeurs de rester à boire des bières toute la journée, à glander ad vitam eternam c'est tout simplement pour éviter le dépeuplement !!! 

Parce que franchement, sans ça, qui voudrait rester en Belgique ???


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si le système belge permet à ses chômeurs de rester à boire des bières toute la journée, à glander ad vitam eternam c'est tout simplement pour éviter le dépeuplement !!!
> 
> Parce que franchement, sans ça, qui voudrait rester en Belgique ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À première vue, ça peut sembler "honnête" mais on peut faire un certain nombre de remarques, toujours sans rentrer dans le côté idéologique de la chose :
> - si tu passes ta journée en formation, je ne suis pas sûr que ça facilite la recherche d'emploi (chercher un emploi, ça prend aussi du temps)



Effectivement, nous nous sommes compris  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - dans le cas de la France, comme je l'ai dit, l'"assurance chômage" est payée par les salariés et les entreprises. Dire à quelqu'un : "tu payes ton assurance, mais nous on ne rembourse pas la casse", ce n'est pas très évident, à tel point que même les patrons en France n'ont jamais demandé à ma connaissance des contraintes aussi strictes que celles que tu proposes.



Pas aussi strictes, non c'est vrai


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si le système belge permet à ses chômeurs de rester à boire des bières toute la journée, à glander ad vitam eternam c'est tout simplement pour éviter le dépeuplement !!!
> 
> Parce que franchement, sans ça, qui voudrait rester en Belgique ???



Je dirais même mieux :


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si le système belge permet à ses chômeurs de rester à boire des bières toute la journée, à glander ad vitam eternam c'est tout simplement pour éviter le dépeuplement !!!
> 
> Parce que franchement, sans ça, qui voudrait rester en Belgique ???


Mmmm... :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si le système belge permet à ses chômeurs de rester à boire des bières toute la journée, à glander ad vitam eternam c'est tout simplement pour éviter le dépeuplement !!!
> 
> Parce que franchement, sans ça, qui voudrait rester en Belgique ???



Tu oublies les phénomènes étranges de dépeuplement et de glandouille exportée qui se sont produits la semaine du 30 août au 4 septembre 2004 :mouais:


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne semblait pas que dans tes posts précédents tu leur laissais le choix de la direction



bien sur que si, du moment qu'elle mène quelque part! j'ai donné l'exemple des soudeurs plus haut, il y en a d'autres! 

sinon comment je vois ces formations? tout d'abord un minimum de "théorie", mais peu : pour l'enseigner il faut trouver des gens compétants qui ont du temps disponible, ce qui je l'accorde n'est pas facile. mais pas impossible : si on a des profs pour nos secondaires et nos universitaires, il doit bien pouvoir s'en trouver pour des milieux plus techniques.
Enfin, le gros de la formation se ferait "en entreprise". ou peut on mieux apprendre à souder que dans une entreprise ou on soude? il y aurait donc par exemple un contrat avec une entreprise, qui peut former des chomeurs pendant un certains temps (sans les payer), puis avoir une obligation de les engager pour une période déterminée.
par contre ce qui se fait actuellement en belgique, qui est une "prime à l'embauche de chomeur" est vraiment un système vicieux, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut... même si ça a surement des aspects positifs...

concernant la durée de ces formations, elle pourrait être de par exemple 25h/semaine, à partir de la seconde année de chomage (donc on peut chercher autant qu'on veut et/ou glander pendant un an) ce qui laisse au bas mot 10h pour rechercher un emploi si on ne veut pas attendre la fin de sa formation (qui durerait 1 ou 2 ans)...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

Il est triste de constater l'opinion que tu te fais des chômeurs ....
Les mesurettes que tu proposes existent déjà et cela ne change rien ! (par ex. le PARE en France et les recalculés du début d'année). 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est plus simple de s'attaquer à ceux qui n'ont pas grand chose ... 

Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé ton passage sur le fait que tu fasses des études pour gagner plus de fric. Je te répondrais simplement en te disant que si tes parents ne peuvent pas te payer tes études, eh bien c'est con pour toi ! Cela te permettra de comprendre pourquoi le pourcentage de fils d'ouvriers en grandes écoles est si faible ! 
Et puis comme cela en sera en accord avec ta pensée : tu peux pas payer, alors crève ou bosse !


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il est triste de constater l'opinion que tu te fais des chômeurs ....
> Les mesurettes que tu proposes existent déjà et cela ne change rien ! (par ex. le PARE en France et les recalculés du début d'année).
> ]



hou le vilain qui n'a pas lu tous les post... je ne m'attaque pas aux chomeurs spécialement, mais au système dans lequel on est qui favorise la glande! j'ai donné l'exemple : il faut presque etre fou pour retravaillé qd on est chomeur vu qu'on gagne rien de plus (ou presque) en travaillant...





			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé ton passage sur le fait que tu fasses des études pour gagner plus de fric. Je te répondrais simplement en te disant que si tes parents ne peuvent pas te payer tes études, eh bien c'est con pour toi ! Cela te permettra de comprendre pourquoi le pourcentage de fils d'ouvriers en grandes écoles est si faible !
> Et puis comme cela en sera en accord avec ta pensée : tu peux pas payer, alors crève ou bosse !



mon dieu...  
t'as lu le sujet ou tu débarque pour faire tes petites remarques à la noix??? dès le premier post je disais qu'il fallait investir dans l'éducation, la rendre totalement gratuite et plus appropriée!

concernant le choix de mes études, j'hésitais entre deux directions (histoire et ingénieur civil) et j'ai pris celle qui me donnerait le plus de chances de trouver un bon boulot plus tard (oui, bien payé -je ne vois pas ou est le mal).
je n'ai pas dit que je faisait les études pour le fric, mais que je n'aurais certainement pas fait toutes ces études si c'était pour gagner deux fois rien.
L'argent ne rend pas heureux, mais ça y contribue... si ça vous amuse de faire manger des pates à votre famille toute votre vie,de vivre dans un HLM et de ne partir en vacances que jusque paris plage, c'est VOTRE choix. c'est pas le mien, et tu n'as absolument pas à critiquer comme ça...
maitenant si t'es frustré parceque toi tu t'es planté, viens pas passer tes nerfs ici...


----------



## molgow (27 Septembre 2004)

Sauf que rendre l'éducation entièrement gratuite c'est bien, mais si tes parents sont dans la misère, tu ne pourras tout de même pas faire des études, car il te faudra d'abord travailler pour te sortir toi (et peut-être tes parents?) de la misère.

Sinon, d'autres l'ont déjà dit, mais ta conception de la vie, du travail, de l'argent et du bonheur est bien triste... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que si, du moment qu'elle mène quelque part! j'ai donné l'exemple des soudeurs plus haut, il y en a d'autres!



Il faudra que tu penses aussi à former les cadres supérieurs au chômage, les indépendants qui en France n'ont pas droit au chômage, les SDF de l'éducation nationale, et puis les handicapés qui font des formations pour rien parce que les formateurs les envoient sur des voies de garage ou qu'ils ne s'entendent pas sur la formation adéquate. Comme le disait Foguenne, ta vision des choses est un peu trop tranchée. D'autres ont réfléchi à cela avant toi . Malgré tout, garde ton enthousiasme mais ta vision changera sûrement car la vie se chargera de la faire changer. Si un salaire de 5000¤ ou plus par mois suffisait à rendre les gens heureux ça se saurait depuis longtemps.


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas dit que je faisait les études pour le fric, mais que je n'aurais certainement pas fait toutes ces études si c'était pour gagner deux fois rien.


 Sans vouloir te vexer, tu peux m'expliquer le distinguo, là, parce qu'il m'échappe un peu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

Je vous ai lus attentivement en me gardant bien de juger telle ou telle réaction....
J'ai 35 ans de boulot ininterrompu derrière moi ... sans une seule de journée de chômage !
J'ai été épargné par ce fléau ! ... et pourquoi ????
Ma réponse tient en 2 pourcentages : 90 % de chance et probablement 10 % d'efforts personnels !
Autour de moi, beaucoup de personnes "subissent" le chômage pour diverses raisons surtout conjoncturelles ... toutes en souffrent et je ne connais aucun "profiteur" dans mon entourage direct ... que du contraire, les personnes concernées font tout ce qui est en leur pouvoir pour se sortir de ce cercle vicieux qui inévitablement mène à l'exclusion... leurs allocations les aident à survivre plutôt qu'à vivre et ils vivent cette période avec une certaine gêne, si pas une certaine honte...
S'il vous plait, ne faisons pas d'amalgame ... les "profiteurs" et les "rats" du système existeront toujours ... que cela ne nous fasse pas oublier la majorité qui souffre en silence et qui chaque jour se demande de quoi demain sera fait...
Chacun de nous est concerné et l'exclusion peut arriver en quelques mois, sinon en quelques semaines... soyons-en conscients...
Des remèdes ... je n'en connais pas ... si nos grands économistes planchent sans succès sur le problème depuis des décennies, ce n'est pas moi qui vais trouver la solution ! ... malheureusement ...
Outre le fait que mon boulot m'a permis de faire vivre ma famille "normalement", il me permet également de me "situer" dans la société ... le chômeur, lui, en plus des difficultés financières perd ses repères petit à petit ... l'exclusion guette au coin de la rue...
Alors, ne comptez pas sur moi pour des jugements de valeur ...


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai lus attentivement en me gardant bien de juger telle ou telle réaction....
> J'ai 35 ans de boulot ininterrompu derrière moi ... sans une seule de journée de chômage !
> J'ai été épargné par ce fléau ! ... et pourquoi ????
> Ma réponse tient en 2 pourcentages : 90 % de chance et probablement 10 % d'efforts personnels !
> ...


 Pas mieux


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Des remèdes ... je n'en connais pas ... si nos grands économistes planchent sans succès sur le problème depuis des décennies, ce n'est pas moi qui vais trouver la solution !


Ni toi ni personne ici d'ailleurs. Ton intervention est de loin la plus interessante que j'ai lu dans ce thread, thebig. Merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ni toi ni personne ici d'ailleurs. Ton intervention est de loin la plus interessante que j'ai lu dans ce thread, thebig. Merci.



Le problème avec TheBig c'est son extrême pouvoir de condensation  :mouais:  Du coup le sujet est à l'eau  :mouais:  Quoique je compte sur Décoris pour arriver sur sa barque tel Virgile ou Dante aux enfers et nous sortir tous de là, damnés que nous sommes !  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chouette ! une vraie conversation de comptoir !



   
Pour sur mon poildep...

Bon, patron, remettez donc une menthe à l'eau au gamin qui écoute mais n'entend rien, mais qui surtout parle beaucoup (avec la paille dans la bouche, il va peut etre enfin se taire au lieu de nous abreuver d'ineptie...)

Groseille ou Duquenoy... pas d'autre choix ??
La vie n'est decidemment pas un long fleuve tranquille...

Comme disait le GRAND Pierre :
«La jeunesse, toutes les jeunesses, sont le temps kafkaïen où la larve humiliée, couchée sur le dos, n'a pas plus de raison de ramener sa fraise que de chances de se remettre toute seule sur ses pattes.»
(Desproges 1939 - 1988)

Il y a ça aussi...
"C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)

Ok, je me tais...     :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi est ce que je ferais 5 ans d'études, demandant un investissement à la fois à mes parents (financier) et à moi (travail énorme non rémunéré) si c'est pour , au bout du compte, gagner 5¤ de plus que le voisin, qui est jardinier et qui travaille depuis ses 18 ans?
> 
> - pourquoi est ce que qqn prendrait un jour le risque de lancer son entreprise, alors que si il rate il n'a plus rien, et que si il réussi on lui prend tous ses bénéfices?
> 
> ...


Voila à quoi je faisais allusion ! 

Concernant mes études, je n'ai pas à me plaindre ... On peut toujours faire mieux mais ça va ! 

Et sache que je ne suis absolument pas frustré. Par contre toi, dès qu'on évoque le mot chômeur tu sors ton flingue ? 
Sache qu'entre le stéréotype de vie dont tu parles (HLM ...) et une accumulation de choses (grosses voitures, résidences secondaires, placements ...) il y a un juste milieu !

Et puis j'arrête là car on ne fait pas de politique ici ...


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> _Dernière modification par LeConcombreMaske Aujourd'hui à 11h25. Motif: non finalement je ne change rien... _


Personnage étrange et complexe que ce Concombre Maské...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis j'arrête là car on ne fait pas de politique ici ...



C'est amusant de lire ça de toi, quand on voit ta signature...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Personnage étrange et complexe que ce Concombre Maské...



n'est ce pas ? (j'ai moi même souvent du mal à me comprendre, et je ne parle pas de mon entourage    )

(ça me fait penser à cette chanson de Vassiliu : Qui c'est celui là... elle est pil poil pour moi   )


----------



## iTof (27 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant de lire ça de toi, quand on voit ta signature...


 
*
ce qui est subtile en lisant ce thread (depuis le début), c'est de se dire que personne n'a franchi la ligne rouge et abordé l'aspect politique. Et pourtant, je serais tenté de dire que chacun a une part de vrai ou sa part de vrai. Je suis (moi-aussi) de formation économiste, mais je la trouve beaucoup éloignée de la réalité désormais, enfin, des problèmes actuelles. Qu'on laisse à chacun à le pouvoir d'analyser sa vision des choses, mais libre à tous de partager les points de vues...

Bon y'a un pot de départ à la... retraite (et un futur arrivant  ) je vais boire et je reviens ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec TheBig c'est son extrême pouvoir de condensation  :mouais:  Du coup le sujet est à l'eau  :mouais:



   ... mais non !  

Durant les 20 premières années de ma carrière, je n'ai jamais pensé au chômage ... la conjoncture était relativement stable et j'étais dans un secteur en plein dévelopement...

Et puis sont arrivées les 15 dernières années avec leurs lots de restructurations diverses et variées, les chasses "aux vieux" organisées régulièrement et la concurrence et les bastons avec les "jeunes cadres dynamiques" en mal de challenges et de victoires....

Et là ... putain que j'ai eu peur ... la grande angoisse de se retrouver au chômage et de ne plus pouvoir assumer la vie quotidienne d'une famille de 5 personnes dont j'étais le seul à assurer la subsistance... peur non pas pour moi, mais pour mes enfants qui allaient entreprendre des études universitaires et pour lesquelles, ayant toujours été "cigale" je n'avais aucune réserve...!

Bien entendu, en cas de "cata", je les avais suffisamment armés et préparés pour qu'ils puissent se débrouiller par leurs propres moyens ... mais travailler pour assurer la popote et étudier en même temps ... autant leur éviter ça dans la mesure du possible...!!!

Et puis, les années ont passées ... des collègues plus jeunes que moi sont passés à la trappe ... l'un après l'autre ... j'ai connu leur découragement, leur solitude, leur combat pour résister jusqu'au bout pour enfin en prendre plein la gueule durant des mois ou des années d'inactivité forcée... conséquences : des familles éclatées, des divorces, des problèmes financiers, des dépressions ... des suicides même...!!!

Ma chance : toujours tenter d'anticiper les choses ... et de les apprivoiser - il y a 10 ans on a été repris par une société allemande ... pas de chance pour moi ...  si je connaissais parfaitement l'anglais, l'allemand m'était pratiquement inconnu ... qu'à cela ne tienne : en 6 mois je maniais l'allemand comme personne dans notre filiale...
Idem maintenant ... repris par une société américaine ... je suis devenu un spécialiste de l'US GAP ... malgré que ce ne soit pas indispensable dans le cadre de mon activité normale...
En ce qui concerne l'IT, mon domaine, je me suis spécialisé dans le paramétrage des gros systèmes de gestion style SAP, conscient que ça pouvait m'apporter un "plus" ... là encore j'ai mis dans le mille !!
Alors, je me dis que "anticipation + chance + efforts personnels" était le cocktail idéal pour tenter de survivre aux grands chambardements ... jusqu'à présent ça m'a assez bien réussi !

En soignant mes relations avec les autres et en évitant autant que faire se peut les confrontations violentes et stériles, je me suis assuré autour de moi, un terrain favorable totalement exempt de prédateurs directs ... j'ai créé avec l'ensemble de mon service des ramifications tellement diverses et variées que beaucoup d'utilisateurs IT même éloignés se retrouvent dans un état de parfaite dépendance vis-à-vis de nous ... une forme "d'indispensabilité" en quelque sorte, quoique je déteste ce mot....

Bref, on a développé toute une stratégie de défense très élaborée face à des agressions qu'on anticipait à chaque fois ... un peu machiavélique, mais efficace quand même...

Ce "lent processus de défense", je l'ai expliqué maintes fois à mes enfants ... j'ai développé avec eux un tas de variantes susceptibles de leur éviter de se retrouver comme le pot de terre en face du pot de fer ... en résumé : "si t'es en face d'un mur ... contourne-le plutôt que de t'écraser dessus !" ... 

Vous me direz : "mais pourquoi il nous raconte tout ça ?????????"

Simplement pour vous faire profiter d'une expérience personnelle positive entièrement axée sur l'anticipation des problèmes ... si à ça, vous ajoutez le facteur "chance insolente", ben vous êtes parés...!!!
...ça ne vous empêchera pas de vous casser la gueule une fois ou deux, mais ça aussi, avec un peu d'anticipation, vous pourrez le prévoir !!!!!!

  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant de lire ça de toi, quand on voit ta signature...


Oui ! Mais tu auras remarqué ces deux "    " qui font tout le charme du second degré ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Mais tu auras remarqué ces deux "    " qui font tout le charme du second degré ...


Sauf erreur de ma part, ou gros problème de vue, je ne les vois pas dans ta signature


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

Juste un petit mot concernant les études .....

J'ai laissé le libre choix à mes enfants en ce qui concerne leurs études universitaires ... j'ai simplement attiré leur attention sur les avantages et les inconvénients supposés de telles ou telles filières...
Deux se sont orientés vers des formations de type "ingénieur commercial" et le troisième est parti vers le "droit"...

J'ai fixé des guide-lines relativement strictes en ce sens qu'il était entendu que je subvenais à leurs études pour 5 années maximum chacun et pour un budget de maximum 550 Euros/mois/personne y compris le logement et la bouffe mais non compris les droits d'inscription que j'acquitte par moi-même...
Ils ont le droit de rater une année (ça arrive à tout le monde !), mais pas deux !!! (faut nin exagérer quand même !)

Alors jusqu'à présent, deux ont réussi et le troisième est occupé !!! ... et ça marche !!!


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur de ma part, ou gros problème de vue, je ne les vois pas dans ta signature


Tu as cité la fin de mon post et non ma signature .... D'où le fait que je te fasse remarquer les deux "    " à la fin de mon post ...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot concernant les études .....
> 
> J'ai laissé le libre choix à mes enfants en ce qui concerne leurs études universitaires ... j'ai simplement attiré leur attention sur les avantages et les inconvénients supposés de telles ou telles filières...
> Deux se sont orientés vers des formations de type "ingénieur commercial" et le troisième est parti vers le "droit"...
> ...


Au prochain post intelligent tu posteras pendant un mois dans MACOSX


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au prochain post intelligent tu posteras pendant un mois dans MACOSX


Arrrghhhhh !!!!!!!!! :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Moi plus tard je donnerais 10 euros par trimestre a mes enfants pour payer leur etudes (inscriptions comprises) et leur frais de vie quotidienne.

A 18 ils degagent de la maison aussi


----------



## woulf (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus tard je donnerais 10 euros par trimestre a mes enfants pour payer leur etudes (inscriptions comprises) et leur frais de vie quotidienne.
> 
> A 18 ils degagent de la maison aussi



Economise toi ces petites dépenses inutiles: fais toi faire une vasectomie


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Merde  tu meritais un coup de boule et la machine veut pas 

Bon demain


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus tard je donnerais 10 euros par trimestre a mes enfants pour payer leur etudes (inscriptions comprises) et leur frais de vie quotidienne.
> 
> A 18 ils degagent de la maison aussi



T'inquiéttes pas, à ce tarif, ils seront partis bien avant d'avoir 18 ans !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A 18 ils degagent de la maison aussi


Arf ! Dis pas ça Bassou ! on verra !!!!!!!    
Moi, le jour ou mon fils aîné s'est marié et a quitté la maison ... ça a été véritablement un traumatisme pour moi ! On s'entendait si bien ....  
Maintenant, on se voit encore pratiquement tous les jours ... plus pendant des heures, mais quelques minutes grapillées par-ci par-là c'est toujours bon à prendre !!!!
Malgré tout, il me manque, comme me manque ma fille qui étudie à l'extérieur durant la semaine....
Mais ... heureusement, il me reste le "petit dernier" ... le chouchou de la bande !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais non !
> 
> Durant les 20 premières années de ma carrière, je n'ai jamais pensé au chômage ... la conjoncture était relativement stable et j'étais dans un secteur en plein dévelopement...


un de mes proches était dans ton cas : ingénieur informatique dans les années 80, ... chaud. Il bossait pour Digital, sur de gros système et il a mfait le mauvais choix "technologique" qui lui a valu de ne pas connapitre Compaq. Mais il a toujours su rebondir par la... chance : *"Le manque de chance est une faute professionnelle", *Pierre Desgraupes. C'est largement discutable mais vérifiable. Ce qu'il faut, c'est de pouvoir la saisir ou permettre à ceux qui n'ont pas de chance de la compenser.



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et là ... putain que j'ai eu peur ... la grande angoisse de se retrouver au chômage et de ne plus pouvoir assumer la vie quotidienne d'une famille de 5 personnes dont j'étais le seul à assurer la subsistance... peur non pas pour moi, mais pour mes enfants qui allaient entreprendre des études universitaires et pour lesquelles, ayant toujours été "cigale" je n'avais aucune réserve...!


c'est ce qui change tout quand tu as une famille à nourrir. Du jour au lendemain, rien n'a plus le même intérêt et il faut le vivre pour le comprendre... 



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ma chance : toujours tenter d'anticiper les choses ... et de les apprivoiser
> avec un peu d'anticipation, vous pourrez le prévoir !!!!!!


jolie litote pour rappeler au combien on ne maîtrise pas tous les paramètres de sa vie. J'essaierai de reproduire le même schéma pour les études de mes gamins : je préfère qu'ils optent pour des voies plus "manuelles" (que je regrette personnellement pour moi par moment...) mais plus enthousiasmantes que pour des voies moins porteuses, sans jugement de valeur, mais quand je vois le nombre d'anciens ami(e)s hors "stats du chômage" après avoir suivi des filières "sciences humaines" ou "(N)TIC" pour ne vexer personne, j'ai froid dans le dos en me demandant depuis qq années : "mais de quoi ils vivent ?"
Un grand pas en avant en France et peut-être en Europe serait de pouvoir changer radicalement de voie professionnelle, sans être regardée de côté... J'ai un vieil ami qui à une sandwicherie à Atlanta (le pays de GWB) et qui vit bien... allez faire celà à 40 ans en France...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui change tout quand tu as une famille à nourrir. Du jour au lendemain, rien n'a plus le même intérêt et il faut le vivre pour le comprendre...


  Exactement !!!!!
Si tu es seul ... tu assumes tout seul les conséquences de tes décisions ... bonnes ou mauvaises !
Il est évident que "la famille" ne doit pas être un frein à notre évolution personnelle et individuelle, mais il convient à chaque fois de peser les conséquences qu'une décision immature peut avoir sur chacun des membres de cette famille.... quand on est "raisonnable" et "responsable" bien entendu !
Un pote qui avait 2 enfants a laissé tomber un "job en or" qu'il jugeait "un peu démotivant" pour créer un centre d'apiculture plus en ligne avec ses convictions écologiques du moment... il a tenu le coup pendant 6 mois et l'excitation passée, il a bien fallu qu'il se rende compte que les grandes surfaces n'attendaient pas son miel bio pour continuer d'exister ... désolé, mais il aurait quand même pu faire une petite enquête et prendre des infos avant de se lancer ! Résultat, il a mis la clé sous le paillasson et c'est sa femme qui doit faire des "ménages" en noir pour faire bouillir la marmite....   
C'est comme si moi, qui ait toujours eu envie d'être pianiste de bar, je rentrais ce soir à la maison en disant ... "Hé les p'tits gars ... faudra vous démerder hein, moi, à partir de demain, je ne ramène plus que les pourboires" !!! :love:


----------



## woulf (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme si moi, qui ait toujours eu envie d'être pianiste de bar, je rentrais ce soir à la maison en disant ... "Hé les p'tits gars ... faudra vous démerder hein, moi, à partir de demain, je ne ramène plus que les pourboires" !!! :love:



Ouais, mais toi, tu auras ta femme qui va te dire: "apprends d'abord à jouer du piano", et à ce moment là, tu feras ta descente d'acide à la vitesse "Grand V"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais toi, tu auras ta femme qui va te dire: "apprends d'abord à jouer du piano", et à ce moment là, tu feras ta descente d'acide à la vitesse "Grand V"


Ah mais moi, je ne joue pas du piano normal :

Tu prends 12 vaches en veillant bien qu'elles aient les pis en forme de boucles (malformation congénitale ... c'est rare, mais ça existe !!!!!) - 2 bouteilles d'eau vides (Evian... Contrex ou autre ... pas d'importance !!!) - tu tapes en cadence sur les pis et elles meuglent selon leur inspiration...

c'est nouveau ... ça s'appelle "le pis anneaux aqueux" ........ :rateau:     :rose:  :hosto:


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es seul ... tu assumes tout seul les conséquences de tes décisions ... bonnes ou mauvaises !
> Il est évident que "la famille" ne doit pas être un frein à notre évolution personnelle et individuelle, mais il convient à chaque fois de peser les conséquences qu'une décision immature peut avoir sur chacun des membres de cette famille.... quand on est "raisonnable" et "responsable" bien entendu !


Bonjour TheBig.
Toujours plein de bon sens et d'humanité. Bien sûr il faut avoir de l'expérience
pour s'exprimer comme tu le fais. On est parfois étonné, voire secoué, par
les propos définitifs et à fleur de peau des jeunes gens enthousiastes
qui postent ici. Heureusement, ils peuvent s'enrichir - c'est le mot - en te
lisant. Quelle chance de pouvoir profiter des secrets que quelqu'un veut
bien révéler !


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> c'est nouveau ... ça s'appelle "le pis anneaux aqueux" ........ :rateau:     :rose:  :hosto:


N'y a-t-il pas confusion avec la vache de J.
notre plus grand chanteur vivant ?
Elle aussi a un _pis anneau Ah que !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour TheBig.
> Toujours plein de bon sens et d'humanité. Bien sûr il faut avoir de l'expérience
> pour s'exprimer comme tu le fais. On est parfois étonné, voire secoué, par
> les propos définitifs et à fleur de peau des jeunes gens enthousiastes
> ...


     ... merci loustic !  
Faut quand même faire gaffe !
Je compare l'expérience à un sac que tu portes sur le dos ... d'années en années, il devient plus lourd et te charcute les épaules à un point tel que si tu ne fais pas le ménage dedans, il te devient impossible de marcher et d'avancer...!!!!!    
Alors ... expérience ... d'accord, mais "de la bonne" et point trop !!!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Oui TheBig, mais j'ai l'impression que plus çà va et plus les fardeaux à porter s'allourdissent et deviennent instables. 
Le nombre de personnes qui peuvent prétendre vivrent de leur travail jusqu'à la fin de leurs jours, est désormais quasiment nul. 
Tout va trop vite, on n'est plus que de la chair à canon. Et avec le tiers-monde qui crie famine, avec ces enfoirés qui font tout pour que les gens n'aient pas de travail, et acceptent donc d'être exploités, on est mal barrés.


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... merci loustic !
> Faut quand même faire gaffe !
> Je compare l'expérience à un sac que tu portes sur le dos ... d'années en années, il devient plus lourd et te charcute les épaules à un point tel que si tu ne fais pas le ménage dedans, il te devient impossible de marcher et d'avancer...!!!!!
> Alors ... expérience ... d'accord, mais "de la bonne" et point trop !!!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


Donc à distribuer et à boire avec modération (qui c'est celui-là ?   ) !


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Voila à quoi je faisais allusion !
> Et sache que je ne suis absolument pas frustré. Par contre toi, dès qu'on évoque le mot chômeur tu sors ton flingue ?
> Sache qu'entre le stéréotype de vie dont tu parles (HLM ...) et une accumulation de choses (grosses voitures, résidences secondaires, placements ...) il y a un juste milieu !



dans ce que je dis plus haut, c'est pas que je travaille pour le fric! c'est que c'est un aspect! et si demander à mes parents environ 30000¤ d'investissement dans mes études sur 5 ans ne mène qu'a des ennuis financiers, je ne vois pas l'intéret...

et le juste milieu dont tu parles entre HLM et trois bicoques, et bien faut fameusement gagner sa vie pour y arriver... parceque c'est pas avec un salaire de prof ou d'ouvrier que tu peux emener ta famille en vacances tous les ans tout en leur payant leurs études...
la preuve? 

par thebig : 


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je subvenais à leurs études pour 5 années maximum chacun et pour un budget de maximum 550 Euros/mois/personne y compris le logement et la bouffe mais non compris les droits d'inscription que j'acquitte par moi-même...



et bien 550¤ par mois, pour trois enfants, ça fait près de 20 000¤ par an! en ajoutant les droits d'inscriptions, on arrive à 25000¤!

pas de chance, un ouvrier, un prof, ou même les 3/4 des employés gagnent à peine ce montant... (voir beaucoup moins!)
tu peux m'expliquer comment payer une maison, des vacances, une voiture, etc... en plus si on ne gagne que 25000¤ par an???
s'il faut 40000¤ par ans pour vivre agréablement avec sa famille, et bien il faut faire les études compatibles avec ça!



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sont arrivées les 15 dernières années avec leurs lots de restructurations diverses et variées, les chasses "aux vieux" organisées régulièrement et la concurrence et les bastons avec les "jeunes cadres dynamiques" en mal de challenges et de victoires....



mon Dieu, Thebig, tu vas me faire pleurer...
le but de tous ce que j'ai dit n'était pas de dire que le chomage est quelque chose de génial, que tout le monde il est content au chomage...

j'ai dit trois choses : 


La différence entre allocation de chomage et travail rémunéré est trop faible
le nombre de profiteur du chomage (via travail en noir) est beaucoup plus élevé que ce que vous pensez! on parle de près de 20% de PIB belge réalisé en noir! il faut lutter contre ça. 
La formation des chomeurs est nulle, et s'ils ont la chance de s'en sortir, ils risquent d'y retourner aussi sec...la majorité des chomeurs sont des chomeurs longue durée. preuve que le système n'est pas adapté, puisqu'ils restent au chomage!!!


Alors les remarques pisseuses de certains et les MP insultants, gardez les pour vous! 
non seulement vous êtes complètement bornés, à toujours sortir des exemple à la con ou des "_Mon voisin il était tout triste au chomage_" sans jamais vouloir vous remettre en question!

avec des gens comme vous, on en serait toujours à l'age de pierre! 
_Le système il est génial, il faut rien changer, tout est parfait..._

alors avant de dire _tuons les riches, vivons tous pauvres, c'est mieux_, faut un peu regarder la réalité ici! les 3/4 d'entre vous pissent sur le capitalisme, mais ne seraient pas à leur place sans lui!


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais non !
> Et là ... putain que j'ai eu peur ... la grande angoisse de se retrouver au chômage et de ne plus pouvoir assumer la vie quotidienne d'une famille de 5 personnes dont j'étais le seul à assurer la subsistance... peur non pas pour moi, mais pour mes enfants qui allaient entreprendre des études universitaires et pour lesquelles, ayant toujours été "cigale" je n'avais aucune réserve...!



Grave erreur !!! 
Ici c'est ma femme qui assure la survie du foyer (moi je suis un bonus), et ça m'évite bcp d'ulcère. Et vu son boulot, il y a peu de chance qu'elle se retrouve au chomdu.
Par contre, sans moi, c'est possible de continuer à avancer, mais ce sera dur.



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot concernant les études .....
> 
> J'ai laissé le libre choix à mes enfants en ce qui concerne leurs études universitaires ... j'ai simplement attiré leur attention sur les avantages et les inconvénients supposés de telles ou telles filières...
> Deux se sont orientés vers des formations de type "ingénieur commercial" et le troisième est parti vers le "droit"...



Moi aussi j'ai laissé le libre choix des études à mes enfants.

L'aîné a préféré prendre l'atelier patin à roulettes, le cadet l'atelier cuisine.
Bon d'accord, ils sont en maternelle ...

Le (la ?) troisième a dû prendre l'atelier dortoir parce qu'il commence vraiment à se faire attendre !!!


Et pour revenir au sujet, quelques mots extraits du prodigieux album de Didier Super , que je viens de me payer 

" Ben les pauvres, il faut mieux les avoir dans la poche, parce que si tu les as pas dans la poche, ben un jour ils te les font "


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> dans ce que je dis plus haut, c'est pas que je travaille pour le fric! c'est que c'est un aspect! et si demander à mes parents environ 30000¤ d'investissement dans mes études sur 5 ans ne mène qu'a des ennuis financiers, je ne vois pas l'intéret...
> 
> et le juste milieu dont tu parles entre HLM et trois bicoques, et bien faut fameusement gagner sa vie pour y arriver... parceque c'est pas avec un salaire de prof ou d'ouvrier que tu peux emener ta famille en vacances tous les ans tout en leur payant leurs études...
> la preuve?
> ...


 Tu as tendance à schématiser un peu, savoir nuancer n'a jamais fait de mal à personne :
 - les enfants ne font pas des études supérieures pendant toute la vie des parents (bon, je suis le mauvais exemple là mais je me suis autofinancé assez vite )
 - dans beaucoup de couples, les deux travaillent, ce qui peut faciliter la vie
 - il y a toujours une certaine élasticité au train de vie en fonction des revenus.
 - un logement à Paris ou en Lozère ne coûte pas le même prix

 Tout ça pour dire que c'est difficile de dire a priori quel est le salaire nécessaire : on ne fait pas des statistiques économiques en ajoutant 3 nombres pris au hasard.

 Ceci dit, effectivement, beaucoup de gens n'ont pas les moyens de se payer une maison, des vacances et ont du mal à payer des études à leurs enfants. Mais si seuls ceux qui ont les capacités de faire 5 ans d'études supérieures peuvent y arriver, ça veut dire forcément qu'il y en a beaucoup plus qui ne le pourront pas. Permets-moi alors de m'intéresser autant à ceux-ci, si nombreux, qu'à ceux-là qui seront toujours moins nombreux. 

 je veux bien comprendre qu'on ait envie de faire partie des 10% les plus riches, c'est humain. Mais tu fais quoi des autres ? tous des feignants : les profs et les autres ?



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> le nombre de profiteur du chomage (via travail en noir) est beaucoup plus élevé que ce que vous pensez! on parle de près de 20% de PIB belge réalisé en noir!


 
 Si les chômeurs belges produisent 20% du PIB, c'est qu'ils sont méchamment productifs  en tous cas beaucoup plus que ceux qui ont officiellement un travail vu que je pense qu'il n'y a pas 20% de chômage en Belgique.


 Ne crois pas, Decoris, que tous ceux qui, ici, réagissent à tes posts soient gauchistes ou veuillent te démolir. Simplement, tu affirmes beaucoup de choses avec l'impétuosité de la jeunesse sans toujours réfléchir, il me semble, à toutes les implications de tes affirmations. Juger les gens (les posteurs, les chômeurs, ceux qui ne gagnent pas beaucoup), surtout quand on ne les connaît pas, est difficile. Mais souvent, pour s'en rendre compte, il faut soi-même avoir été, un jour, jugé.


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu peux m'expliquer comment payer une maison, des vacances, une voiture, etc... en plus si on ne gagne que 25000¤ par an???



Je suis la preuve vivante du contraire. Nous faisons tout ça avec 27 000 euros par an. (Nous faisons même plus en mettant de côté de l'argent pour nos enfants (ils ne sauront que le jour où ils en auront besoin) et en aidant une jeune fille, et son village, en Équateur).
Je te poste nos carnets de compte quand tu veux.

Il suffit juste de faire les choses par étape et de se sortir les doigts du -tuuut- et d'accepter de ne pas avoir tout de suite ce dont on rêve.

Avant d'avoir la maison qui nous convienne, on investit bcp de temps pour celle d'avant. A trois, à 25 ans, avec 1150 euros on n'a pas hésité à signer un crédit de 20 ans pour une maison (380 euros / mois) dans un quartier avec des pauvres autour (il y avait même de chômeurs, pouah !!!), sans aucune aide de ma famille (nous mettons un point d'honneur a être totalement autonome, comme nous l'avons été pdt nos études) ... 
On s'est retroussé les manches et on a fait du local brut un loft qui nous a rendus heureux.
La revente de ce bien nous a permit de déménager et de financer pour plus de 50 % notre achat actuel. 

Pour la voiture, on a commencé avec un solex et un vélo, et après 5 achats / revente (en 12 ans) on a une voiture neuve.

Certes, nous ne partons pas tous les ans sous les tropiques, mais le plaisir de rentrer tous les jours dans une maison, de voir ce qu'on « construit » jour après après jour, en connaissant les efforts qu'il a faut faire pour y parvenir, est incommensurablement plus grand que celui de se dorer la quéquette sur une plage à l'autre bout du monde. (j'ai fais les deux alors je peux comparer)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et bien 550¤ par mois, pour trois enfants, ça fait près de 20 000¤ par an! en ajoutant les droits d'inscriptions, on arrive à 25000¤!



  ... euh ! j'ai pas eu les 3 en même temps à l'unif ... ils se sont suivis !!! heureusement !!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... euh ! j'ai pas eu les 3 en même temps à l'unif ... ils se sont suivis !!! heureusement !!!!!!    :love:  :love:


pour ça aussi tu tiens un livre de "comptes" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mon Dieu, Thebig, tu vas me faire pleurer...


mais non ! mais non !!!!!


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2004)

alain.a, je n'ai pas dit que l'argent était une fin en soi.... vous vous amusez tous a déformer mes propos! je justifiais simplement le fait que l'argent est indispensable, et que mon choix d'étude a été guidé par ça... je vois bien comment c'est chez nous maintenant avec ma soeur et moi a l'université, et quand je repense à certains dans ma famille qui ont été dans la merde parcequ'ils avaient trois enfants à l'unif en même temps et que leur société n'allait pas trop bien, je suis désolé, c'est pas le genre de chose "qui fait "bander" de voir qu'on construit", mais ça a failli foutre la famille par terre... 
alors arrêter de m'emmerder parceque j'ai envie d'assurer mon avenir...

et je ne dénigre pas les profs et ouvrier, j'ai au contraire tout au long de mes posts réclamé une revaloriation des bas salaires parallèlement à une diminution des allocations de chomage longue durée pour mettre plus de gens au boulot... 

encore une fois, vous venez tous ici avec les exemples qui vous arrangent, vous fermez les yeux sur ce qui ne va pas et vous ne proposez RIEN pour améliorer les choses...

et puis pour votre info, le taux de chomage à bruxelles dépasse les 20%, et en wallonie on est proche des 15%!
alors il faut être complètement aveugle (ou extrèmement bête) pour dire que tout va bien et qu'il ne faut rien changer...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> alain.a, je n'ai pas dit que l'argent était une fin en soi.... vous vous amusez tous a déformer mes propos! je justifiais simplement le fait que l'argent est indispensable, et que mon choix d'étude a été guidé par ça... je vois bien comment c'est chez nous maintenant avec ma soeur et moi a l'université, et quand je repense à certains dans ma famille qui ont été dans la merde parcequ'ils avaient trois enfants à l'unif en même temps et que leur société n'allait pas trop bien, je suis désolé, c'est pas le genre de chose "qui fait "bander" de voir qu'on construit", mais ça a failli foutre la famille par terre...
> alors arrêter de m'emmerder parceque j'ai envie d'assurer mon avenir...
> 
> et je ne dénigre pas les profs et ouvrier, j'ai au contraire tout au long de mes posts réclamé une revaloriation des bas salaires parallèlement à une diminution des allocations de chomage longue durée pour mettre plus de gens au boulot...
> ...


Ben voilà quand on arrive avec des propos quasi définitif sur des problèmes beaucoup plus complexes que tes solutions, faut pas s'étonner... tu devrais avoir appris ça dans tes études   
Avec le nombre d'amalgame que t'introduis ne sois pas étonné qu'on déforme tes propos. Tu mélanges tout, par exemple le taux de chômage montre un problème mais pas uniquement la manière dont on traite les chômeurs    et sur tes 20% de PIB au noir distingue clairement travail au noir et chômage car tu serais étonné de qui fait ce travail là, c'est pas forcément les chômeurs. C'est juste deux exemple de ton brouilli...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Decoris, je te trouve decidement (et definitivement) plus "interressant" quand tu postes dans le thread vroum vroum... quoique...    :hein:


----------



## woulf (27 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Decoris, je te trouve decidement (et definitivement) plus "interressant" quand tu postes dans le thread vroum vroum... quoique...    :hein:



Moi je préférais les prédictions de source sûre sur le nouveau powerbook 15', à l'époque de son ancien pseudo, on a tous été bien "décus" 

Allez, je crois qu'on finit par tourner en rond sur ce thread, LucG l'a admirablement dit.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous dis pas les fêtes style communion.  Quand les oncles avaient bu et qu'ils commencaient à embêter ma mère instit sur ses congés et l'autre famille "fonctionnaire". : Ambiance assurée.


Je comprends maintenant d'où te vient cette maîtrise du concept d'Apple Expo Sauvage.


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> alain.a




AAAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh gasssspppp
(j'ai un arret cardiaque)


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois, vous venez tous ici avec les exemples qui vous arrangent, vous fermez les yeux sur ce qui ne va pas et vous ne proposez RIEN pour améliorer les choses...
> 
> et puis pour votre info, le taux de chomage à bruxelles dépasse les 20%, et en wallonie on est proche des 15%!
> alors il faut être complètement aveugle (ou extrèmement bête) pour dire que tout va bien et qu'il ne faut rien changer...



tu proposes quoi exactement? 

on est probablement d'accord sur la mal du chomage (non nous ne sommes pas aveugle :mouais, mais certainement pas sur le traitement du problème.  :mouais: , alors à quoi bon continuer?


----------



## molgow (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu mélanges tout, par exemple le taux de chômage montre un problème mais pas uniquement la manière dont on traite les chômeurs



Effectivement!
Il est bien réducteur de croire que la seule cause du chômage est un système déficient.
Même dans un système de chômage parfait, il y aurait tout de même des chômeurs! Et pas parce que ce sont des fénéants comme tu as l'air de le penser decoris.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement!
> Il est bien réducteur de croire que la seule cause du chômage est un système déficient.
> Même dans un système de chômage parfait, il y aurait tout de même des chômeurs! Et pas parce que ce sont des fénéants comme tu as l'air de le penser decoris.



C'est ce que Marx appelait "les armées industrielles de réserve".

C'est du chômage frictionnel (par exemple) le temps que les gens ayant "perdu" un emploi trouvent l'information de l'existence d'un nouvel emploi.


----------



## molgow (27 Septembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait à ça que je pensais, mais c'est aussi une de raisons


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> alain.a, je n'ai pas dit que l'argent était une fin en soi.... vous vous amusez tous a déformer mes propos! je justifiais simplement le fait que l'argent est indispensable, et que mon choix d'étude a été guidé par ça... je vois bien comment c'est chez nous maintenant avec ma soeur et moi a l'université, et quand je repense à certains dans ma famille qui ont été dans la merde parcequ'ils avaient trois enfants à l'unif en même temps et que leur société n'allait pas trop bien, je suis désolé, c'est pas le genre de chose "qui fait "bander" de voir qu'on construit", mais ça a failli foutre la famille par terre...
> alors arrêter de m'emmerder parceque j'ai envie d'assurer mon avenir...
> 
> et je ne dénigre pas les profs et ouvrier, j'ai au contraire tout au long de mes posts réclamé une revaloriation des bas salaires parallèlement à une diminution des allocations de chomage longue durée pour mettre plus de gens au boulot...
> ...



L'ensemble de tes messages m'a fait pensé à une histoire vraie :

L'histoire d'abord :

Au préalable, veuillez m'excuser d'utiliser un argument massu et excessif.

C'est l'histoire d'un pasteur allemand qui explique que lorsq'ils sont venus pour les opposants au régime, il n'a rien fait ; lorsqu'ils sont venus pour les handicapés, il n'a rien fait ; lorsqu'ils sont venus pour les tziganes, il n'a rien fait ; lorsqu'ils sont venus pour les homosexuels, il n'a rien fait  et ainsi de suite, jusqu'au jour où ils sont venus pour lui et il n'y avait personne pour faire quelque chose pour lui.

Decoris, il n'y a pas de chômage mais des chômeurs chacun avec une histoire personnelle, des compétences, des  particularités.

Vivre en société implique le respect de règles. Si les règles ne te conviennent pas, tu peux toujours voter par tes pieds.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

génial ce thread ! tu post une connerie et paf ! on te cite !


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour votre info, le taux de chomage à bruxelles dépasse les 20%, et en wallonie on est proche des 15%!


Ne t'énerve pas, Decoris, et regarde mieux certaines des choses qu'on te reproche, par exemple d'aligner des nombres sans trop faire attention : je t'ai fait une remarque sur les 20% du PIB belge représenté par le travail au noir. Tu attribuais généreusement aux chômeurs ce travail au noir, alors que, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est souvent, au moins en France, en Belgique, je ne sais pas, le fait de gens qui travaillent par ailleurs. Mais je m'en étais tenu à ton hypothèse pour te montrer simplement que les choses n'étaient pas et ne pouvaient pas être aussi simples : il faudrait beaucoup de chômeurs pour arriver à produire 20% du PIB belge.

Tu me réponds en me disant qu'il y a 20% de chômeurs à Bruxelles, c'est possible, je n'en sais rien, mais c'est bien du PIB de la Belgique dont tu parlais, pas de celui de Bruxelles. Si tu veux manipuler des nombres, ce que, je suppose, tu apprends à faire pendant tes études, il faut un minimum de cohérence : tu ne peux pas partir du PIB belge pour sauter au taux de chômage à Bruxelles. Sinon, les statistiques, déjà bien difficiles à interpréter, deviennent folkloriques.

Je m'en étais tenu à ce simple fait de bon sens que si les chômeurs arrivent à produire un cinquième de la richesse d'un pays, ils sont drôlement productifs. Pour parler plus clairement, ce n'est tout simplement pas possible en Belgique, ni même en Wallonie ou à Bruxelles d'ailleurs.

Que tu aies lancé ça dans le feu de la discussion n'a rien de dramatique : j'ai dit bien d'autres conneries sans réfléchir. Mais il n'est pas interdit de se rendre compte qu'on a dit une connerie, ça arrive à tout le monde et ça ne sert à rien de rajouter une incohérence de plus sur les nombres pour essayer de justifier une proposition qui ne peut pas être vraie : "le travail au noir des chômeurs belges représente 20% du PIB belge".

Pourquoi ne dis-tu pas simplement que le travail au noir est un réel problème, ce sur quoi tu n'aurais guère de mal à trouver un consensus assez large (j'ai pas dit l'unanimité  ), que certains chômeurs travaillent au noir à plein temps, ce qui est vrai, plutôt que de faire des généralisations qui conduisent à des incohérences aussi manifestes.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> alors il faut être complètement aveugle (ou extrèmement bête) pour dire que tout va bien et qu'il ne faut rien changer...



Peux-tu me citer un post de ce thread où quelqu'un a dit ça ?

Ce n'est pas parce que certains ne sont pas d'accord avec les changements que tu proposes qu'ils sont contre tous les changements.

Tu as parfaitement le droit d'avoir ton opinion mais il faut éviter de croire que ses opinions sont des vérités scientifiques (les miennes pas plus que les tiennes d'ailleurs) et éviter de vouloir les "démontrer" avec des raisonnement qui, eux, ne sont pas scientifiques.


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir Luc G
C'est à pas extrèmement feutrés que j'ose avancer
un peu, très peu, dans la discussion.
Le travail au noir n'est-il pas un élément indispensable
à l'existence de la société ? N'a-t-il pas toujours existé ?
Ce qu'on appelait "les petits boulots" il n'y a pas si longtemps
permettait aux uns de travailler, petitement certes, et de
produire quelque chose d'utile aux autres sachant que cela
ne pouvait intéresser les professionnels. Maintenant, des
contraintes de toutes sortes, dont je ne discute pas le bien fondé,
bloquent tout. L'issue : le travail au noir !!!


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Luc G
> C'est à pas extrèmement feutrés que j'ose avancer
> un peu, très peu, dans la discussion.
> Le travail au noir n'est-il pas un élément indispensable
> ...



C'est un autre débat   
Pas forcément inintéressant mais je ne sais pas si c'est raisonnable de l'engager ici vu le débat déjà engagé  

Lance un fil !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Dis pas ça Bassou ! on verra !!!!!!!
> Moi, le jour ou mon fils aîné s'est marié et a quitté la maison ... ça a été véritablement un traumatisme pour moi ! On s'entendait si bien ....
> Maintenant, on se voit encore pratiquement tous les jours ... plus pendant des heures, mais quelques minutes grapillées par-ci par-là c'est toujours bon à prendre !!!!
> Malgré tout, il me manque, comme me manque ma fille qui étudie à l'extérieur durant la semaine....
> Mais ... heureusement, il me reste le "petit dernier" ... le chouchou de la bande !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



Heureusement que tu nous a Zebig... :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu nous a Zebig... :love:



   ... Mais ! C'est vrai ça !!!!!!!!! ....    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

et réciproquement  :love:


----------



## molgow (28 Septembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il y a 2 catégories de travailleurs au noir : les étudiants, les mères de familles ou les salariés ordinaires qui font de temps à autres des petits boulots de gauche à droite pour arrondir leur fin de mois. Je crois que rares sont ceux qui peuvent prétendre n'avoir jamais donné un coup de main payant à quelqu'un d'autres sans le déclarer 

Il y a une autre forme de travail au noir qui est plus inquiétante à mon avis, c'est le travail au noir généralisé dans certaines entreprises. Je pense notamment aux domaines de la construction ou à l'agriculture ou alors tout autre domaine demandant beaucoup de main d'oeuvre pas cher et peu qualifiée. La systémisation du travaille au noir dans certains de ces domaines est à combattre à tout prix : ça provoque une forte distorsion de la concurrence entre les entreprises honnêtes et malhonnêtes, ça ne profite absolument pas aux salariés puisque les travailleurs au noir sont en général bien moins payés et donc ceux qui n'acceptent pas ses conditions de travail mauvaises ne trouvent plus de travail.
Evidemment, éradiquer le travail au noir implique que lorsqu'on est client, on accepte de payer plus cher. Je pense surtout aux aliments (fruits et légumes) qui ont des prix minables et je ne serais pas contre l'augmentation massive des prix des produits de première nécessité afin de relever le niveau de vie des agriculteurs. Après tout, si l'on travaille, c'est d'abord pour se nourrir et non pas pour se payer le dernier portable à la mode.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

...et malheureusement, il est des cas où le travail au noir semble être l'ultime planche de salut dans certaines situations...  
Je m'explique :
Il y a quelques mois, une collaboratrice âgée d'une quarantaine d'années est venu me demander de la licencier pour pouvoir émarger au chômage et travailler "en noir" ....  
...et de m'expliquer sa situation :
Son mari était indépendant et l'a laissé tomber avec ses 2 filles ... quelques semaines après il était déclaré en faillite et s'est très bien arrangé pour organiser son insolvabilité (il dépendait du CPAS pour pouvoir survivre !) - conséquences : aucune pension alimentaire ni aucune aide d'aucune sorte pour sa femme et ses filles malgré qu'il ait été condamné en référé...!!!
Le problème est qu'il avait de lourdes dettes vis-à-vis du fisc et de la TVA qui se sont empressés de se retourner sur sa femme (ils n'avaient pas de contrat de mariage et n'étaient pas encore divorcés !) ... résultats : saisie sur salaire du maximum saisissable ... la voilà donc partie pour une bonne quinzaine d'années de galère à rembourser les dettes de son ex-mari sans aucun recours possible...et avec le danger permanent d'une saisie mobilière en cas de problèmes !!!
En plus, avec ce qu'il lui reste, impossible de continuer à vivre normalement avec ses 2 filles...
 
La grosse merde quoi !!!!!!!  
Alors quelqu'un de plus avisé que les autres lui a conseillé le scénario suivant :
Se faire licencier par son employeur - émarger au chômage pour éviter la saisie plein pot sur salaire - et... ... travailler en noir pour assurer la subsistance de sa petite famille...  
Le montant qu'elle retirerait de ses allocations de chômage + les boulots au noir étaient de loin supérieur à la somme qui lui restait chez nous après saisie et lui aurait permis de vivre de façon un petit peu plus décente !!!!
C'est fou non ???

Heureusement, l'histoire se termine bien parce qu'on a pu trouver un "gentlemen agreement" avec le fisc en faveur de notre collègue (hé oui, des fiscards humains, sympas et bien dans leur peau ça existe encore !  )

Mais s'il y avait eu application pure et dure de la loi ... la pauvre, je ne sais pas où elle serait aujourd'hui avec ses 2 filles !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a 2 catégories de travailleurs au noir : les étudiants, les mères de familles ou les salariés ordinaires qui font de temps à autres des petits boulots de gauche à droite pour arrondir leur fin de mois. Je crois que rares sont ceux qui peuvent prétendre n'avoir jamais donné un coup de main payant à quelqu'un d'autres sans le déclarer
> 
> Il y a une autre forme de travail au noir qui est plus inquiétante à mon avis, c'est le travail au noir généralisé dans certaines entreprises. Je pense notamment aux domaines de la construction ou à l'agriculture ou alors tout autre domaine demandant beaucoup de main d'oeuvre pas cher et peu qualifiée. La systémisation du travaille au noir dans certains de ces domaines est à combattre à tout prix : ça provoque une forte distorsion de la concurrence entre les entreprises honnêtes et malhonnêtes, ça ne profite absolument pas aux salariés puisque les travailleurs au noir sont en général bien moins payés et donc ceux qui n'acceptent pas ses conditions de travail mauvaises ne trouvent plus de travail.
> Evidemment, éradiquer le travail au noir implique que lorsqu'on est client, on accepte de payer plus cher. Je pense surtout aux aliments (fruits et légumes) qui ont des prix minables et je ne serais pas contre l'augmentation massive des prix des produits de première nécessité afin de relever le niveau de vie des agriculteurs. Après tout, si l'on travaille, c'est d'abord pour se nourrir et non pas pour se payer le dernier portable à la mode.


  Pas mieux.  

 J'ai vu pas mal d'exemples (mais je me garderai de généraliser) de gens avec les poches bien garnies ne pas rater une occasion de critiquer le travail au noir mais s'empresser de chercher de ce côté là pour la femme de ménage, le jardin, les réparations à la maison, etc. (Le système de réduction d'impôt sur les emplois à domicile a un peu limité ces dérives mais au prix d'un avantage qu'il n'est pas interdit de trouver un peu indu, surtout quand le plafond grimpe fort, comme cette année, pour les gens qui ont déjà de l'argent). Quand c 'est pour une bricole, ça peut se comprendre, quand ça porte des milliers d'euros, c'est plus difficile.

 Et les entreprises qui emploient des gens au noir existent encore malgré les sanctions. De toutes façons, les plus sanctionnés finalement, ce sont les gens qui y bossent.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais s'il y avait eu application pure et dure de la loi ... la pauvre, je ne sais pas où elle serait aujourd'hui avec ses 2 filles !!!!!


 C'est tout le problème de la différence entre l'esprit et la lettre : de la loi, mais c'est vrai pour d'autres choses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

(mode je ne fais que passer mais je vais peut-être rester on) Mais vous êtes encore là   (mode je ne fais que passer mais je vais peut-être rester off)


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2004)

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec moglow sur les deux types de travail en noir. je rajouterais qu'il y a des secteur d'activité qui ne pourraien tpas survivre sans le travail en noir, comme l'horeca par exemple.
concernant les fraudeurs à grande échelle, j'ai donné une solution très simple plus haut : permettre la déduction fiscale de toutes ses factures, pour un montant de 15% p.ex!
dès qu'il s'agira de gros montant, les gens ne les laisseront plus passer en noir puisqu'ils pourraient les déduire!!

seconde chose, je n'ai pas dit que le travail en noir était le fait des 20% de chomeur! allez relire mes post, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit!

je disais que des chomeurs travaillent en noir pour vivre "mieux", et que le travail en noir était un gros problème de société, puisqu'il représentait 20% du PIB belge!! c'est pas moi qui fait l'amalgame des chiffres.... (comme si quelqu'un de sensé pouvait imaginer que les 400 000 chomeurs pouvaient travailler pour 2000 milliards d'euros par an (=20% du PIB)...  ça fait 5 millions d'euros par chomeur!!!! je suis pas stupide quand même...)
si on parvient à le supprimer, les rentrées fiscales seraient telles pour l'état belge qu'il pourrait facilement mettre plus de moyens dans l'éducation, la santé, etc...

donc je reviens encore et toujours avec mes propositions, que personne ne semble lire...

1) formation des chomeur plus efficace (obligatoire), en // avec un controle très stric (la je m'adoucis un peu) des chomeurs longue durée
2) suppression du travail en noir, p.ex. comme expliqué plus haut
3) avec les quantités d'argent économisé par l'état, investir dans l'éducation (et la recherche) et la santé, ainsi que dans des mesures fiscales pour augmenter l'emploi. 

ces mesures ne sont pas irréalistes, elles ont toutes été appliquées dans certains pays. l'Irlande a divisé par 5 son taux de chomage en 5 ans en appliquant le 3), le canada et visblement la suisse ont en oeuvre la solution 1), et la 2) était d'application dans un pays d'europe (je l'ai lu dans un bouquin, j'irai voir) avec grand succès.


et si je ne m'engage pas en politique, c'est parceque c'est un système complètement pourris...
un politicien ne réfléchi qu'a échéance prochaines élections, ne prend jamais aucun risque, et change continuellement d'avis. bref, à chaque fois que je vais voter, je le fais malgré moi, sachant qu'ils sont (presque) tous pareils...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et les entreprises qui emploient des gens au noir existent encore malgré les sanctions. De toutes façons, les plus sanctionnés finalement, ce sont les gens qui y bossent.



Genre mi-temps déclaré pour un plein temps avec des heures sup payées au noir en-dessous du smic horaire bien sûr, le tout avec contrat à durée déterminée minimale renouvelé dans les limites légales.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> 2) suppression du travail en noir, p.ex. comme expliqué plus haut



C'est pas sympa pour les gothiques


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Decoris a dit:
			
		

> 2) suppression du travail en noir, p.ex. comme expliqué plus haut




LooooOOOOOoooooool

supprimer quelque chose qui n'existe pas légalement, techniquement tu fais comment ???    


Si tu proposes d'en plus le déduire des impots mais c'est la porte ouverte aux escrots (et ils sont deja nombreux).

Vois tu j'ai dans mon service un escroc de 1ere, c'est un gars qui travaille en horaires decalés a plein temps. Jusque là rien d'extraordinaire. Majoration de salaire qui va avec, c'est logique.
Sauf qu'il fait du noir en plus de son taf l'apres midi (vu qu'il bosse pas). Le niveau de son black en est a un point qu'il peut presque se considérer comme une PME si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Et ce type la devrait pouvoir, en plus des couilles en or qu'il se fait illégalement, déduire ca de ses impôts ???

Non mais tu rigoles j'espere. Qu'on arrive a faire un peu de black pasqu'on a pas de boulot, parce qu'on gagne vraiment pas grand chose, pourquoi pas. Mais qu'on vienne pas se plaindre derriere de inconvenients que cela comporte.

En plus dans le cas de ce collègue, il va me dire qu'il est "obligé" de faire du noir sinon il nourrit pas sa famille. Moi j'ai de quoi rigoler. Il dira qu'en plus les impots (ou il truande allagrement, soit dit en passant) lui prennent bcp de sous en fin d'année.
Et puis le temps de la retraite venu, il dira qu'il touche une misère. Mais qu'il aille se faire foutre, je  vais pas bosser toute ma vie honnêtement pour payer une retraite a ces gros tas tricheurs.

Avec ta solution miracle c'est encore les mêmes qui en profiteront decoris, et ce n'est pas près de résoudre le problème. Tu es bien trop naif grand.


----------



## woulf (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En plus dans le cas de ce collègue, il va me dire qu'il est "obligé" de faire du noir sinon il nourrit pas sa famille. Moi j'ai de quoi rigoler. Il dira qu'en plus les impots (ou il truande allagrement, soit dit en passant) lui prennent bcp de sous en fin d'année.
> Et puis le temps de la retraite venu, il dira qu'il touche une misère. Mais qu'il aille se faire foutre, je  vais pas bosser toute ma vie honnêtement pour payer une retraite a ces gros tas tricheurs.



Enlève ta rangeot de la gueule de ton collègue, Bassman, doucement, tout va bien, personne ne te fera de mal    :mouais:


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est un autre débat
> Pas forcément inintéressant mais je ne sais pas si c'est raisonnable de l'engager ici vu le débat déjà engagé
> 
> Lance un fil !


Formidable ce forum !  
Pas besoin de se fatiguer à lancer un fil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

Comme le dit Bassou tu ne peux décemment pas faire deux poids, deux mesures, comment justifier la différence sinon ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> donc je reviens encore et toujours avec mes propositions, que personne ne semble lire...
> 
> 1) formation des chomeur plus efficace (obligatoire), en // avec un controle très stric (la je m'adoucis un peu) des chomeurs longue durée
> 2) suppression du travail en noir, p.ex. comme expliqué plus haut
> 3) avec les quantités d'argent économisé par l'état, investir dans l'éducation (et la recherche) et la santé, ainsi que dans des mesures fiscales pour augmenter l'emploi.


 Mais si, on les lit, Decoris. Seulement :
 1) c'est quoi une formation "plus efficace" parce que j'entends dire ça par les politiciens et les autres depuis bien longtemps, je n'ai pas vraiment vu la différence. S'il était si simple de former les gens, on ne débattrait pas de l'éducation à longueur de journée. Tout le monde veut une formation efficace mais peu savent le faire. Si tu as des solutions, je suis sûr que tu trouveras des gens que ça intéresse mais il ne suffit pas de dire "il faut des formations plus efficaces", il faut dire lesquelles, comment on les met en place, etc.

 2) tu peux réduire le travail au noir par différentes mesures, tu as raison de ce point de vue (e supprimer, c'est un peu plus compliqué) mais le problème est d'équilibrer les gains (en termes de cotisations) et les pertes en termes de rentrées fiscales plus faible).

 3) parce qu'en fait d'argent économisé, je vois surtout moins de rentrées (déductions fiscales), plus de sorties (formations "plus" efficace). Mais on ne doit pas compter de la même façon. Il est évident que demander moins d'impôts donne de l'air à l'économie, mais c'est négliger le fait que l'argent des impôts sert (bon, certains diront que non ). A titre d'exemple, en France, le budget de l'éducation nationale est le budget le plus important, c'était autour de 20% du budget mais je n'ai pas les derniers chiffres en tête, ça a pu changer un peu. Le budget de l'éducation représente à peine moins que le total de l'impôt sur le revenu. Alors augmenter les dépenses d'éducation (ce que je trouve très bien), ça fait tout de suite très mal en terme de besoins de financement.

 Alors à moins d'être capable d'aligner des chiffres pertinents, ce qui n'a rien d'évident, on tourne vite au "y a qu'à". Et on est tous là à supposer que si... L'avantage des politiciens c'est qu'ils peuvent tester parfois en vraie grandeur ; l'inconvénient, c'est que c'est là qu'on s'aperçoit que les choses ne sont pas toujours aussi simplistes que les slogans.

 Et surtout que derrière les chiffres, il y a des gens.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout que derrière les chiffres, il y a des gens.


Tout est dit !


----------



## tatouille (28 Septembre 2004)

à mort le pognon vive les gens


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> à mort le pognon vive les gens



à mort les gens et à moi le pognon... quoi j'ai dis une connerie ?? ou bien ?   

(je m'étais pourtant juré de plus poster dans ce sujet...)


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (je m'étais pourtant juré de plus poster dans ce sujet...)


Moi aussi, mais c'est tellement bon de dire des conneries  et je suis loin d'être le seul ici à aimer ça, apparemment


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais c'est tellement bon de dire des conneries  et je suis loin d'être le seul ici à aimer ça, apparemment



Tout à fait cher poildep, j'ajouterais même que j'en ai lu ENORMEMENT dans ce sujet... des conneries... 
Quand à aimer ça.. humm,... disons que si je ne me surveille pas un peu, je vais en devenir obése (un concombre obése !!!!???    :rateau:   )...


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

allez vider vos poches je vous facture



motif usure potentielle de conneries avec préméditation de flood

  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> allez vider vos poches je vous facture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usure tu dis   Impossible


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Usure tu dis   Impossible



bah on est en dictature les flics sont pourris 
je facture le touriste à la tête
 :hein:


----------



## decoris (29 Septembre 2004)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff 


ça sert même plus à rien... j'ai dit au début du sujet comment faire!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

ce n'est pas notre faute on a le cerveau lent   et on comprends vite mais il faut nous expliquer longtemps  

ce qui se conçoit aisément s'énonce clairement


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

de quoi ??


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> ça sert même plus à rien... j'ai dit au début du sujet comment faire!



alors écouter donc decoris soyez parmis cet heureux milliard d'etre humain
à me donner 1 euro

le milliard ! le milliard !
je vous promet que vous vous sentirez soulagés , en démocratie , et tout et tout mais pour l'instant vider vos poches ds la mienne le milliard ! le milliard !


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> ça sert même plus à rien... j'ai dit au début du sujet comment faire!


 ah ouais ? je sais pas j'ai pas lu !


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah toi aussi Poildep ??


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai tout lu mais j'en sais pas plus


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> ça sert même plus à rien... j'ai dit au début du sujet comment faire!


  La pédagogie, c'est de répéter. 
  Bon, ce n'est pas forcément une condition suffisante  mais c'est quasiment nécessaire.

 Sinon, comme tu ne cites pas, je ne sais pas de quoi dont auquel il est question en ce qui concerne le problème pour lequel tu as dit au début "comment faire" : la formation, le chômage, ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ? je sais pas j'ai pas lu !


----------



## Nephou (29 Septembre 2004)

Je propose que l'on établisse à la création (le mieux est de contrôler les fécondations) le parcours de chacun de manière à optimiser les ressources humaines en fonction des besoins de croissance.



Pis on supprime les matières littéraires : plus que des sciences "dures" et un peu d'économie (mais les maths suffiront peut être). 

Pis les artistes au goulag


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

y'a du nouveau ???

Ah non c'est juste nephou qui passe faire un coucou


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que l'on établisse à la création (le mieux est de contrôler les fécondations) le parcours de chacun de manière à optimiser les ressources humaines en fonction des besoins de croissance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauvageons...


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est vrai qu'il a dit ça *S.Jobs* _«Je ne suis pas un bon investisseur. Mon objectif n'est pas d'être le plus riche du cimetière.»_ ?


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il a dit ça *S.Jobs* _«Je ne suis pas un bon investisseur. Mon objectif n'est pas d'être le plus riche du cimetière.»_ ?


Je te le confirme.


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je te le confirme.


 Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je te le confirme.



Encore un de ses apôtres  :mouais: Il nous aura tous ! :mouais: Fuyez !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> j'achète régulièrement mes petits produits bio, Max havelart



10 objetions majeures au commerce équitable 


_je viens de lire 3 pages de ce sujet ....  et entre les posts imbéciles, les posts de défense, bref de ce qui a été dit sur le chomage, je constate que peu d'entre vous ont été réelement au chomage et savent de quoi il en retourne lorsqu'on vit avec moins de 300 euros par mois ...  pitoyable_ 

Bref,  ...


----------



## decoris (10 Octobre 2004)

c'est vrai, tu as raison, le système est génial!

_Les nouveaux chiffres du chomage belge viennent de sortir : en hausse de 5,5%, on atteind les 18,7% en wallonie et les 21,9% à bruxelles._ 

bien, bien, continuons!!!! encourageons les chomeur à chomer, payons les plus (je propose 2000¤ par mois), donnons leur des places gratis de ciné pour qu'ils ne doivent pas trop chercher de boulot, installons les au palais royal (le roi n'a qu'a aller dans une HLM),  etc!!! C'est comme ça qu'on s'en sortira!!! allons-y camarades!

si tu as *Réellement* lu les trois pages du sujet (qui en compte 6 chez moi), c'est toi qui est pitoyable à ne retenir que ces trois mots de ce qui a été dit ...

et puis je ne vois pas l'utilité de remonter ce post aussi...

bref,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien, continuons!!!! encourageons les chomeur à chomer, payons les plus (je propose 2000¤ par mois), donnons leur des places gratis de ciné pour qu'ils ne doivent pas trop chercher de boulot, installons les au palais royal (le roi n'a qu'a aller dans une HLM),  etc!!! C'est comme ça qu'on s'en sortira!!! allons-y camarades!



Decoris t'es trop con ... 





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu as *Réellement* lu les trois pages du sujet (qui en compte 6 chez moi),



Dis moi tu sais lire ? 



			
				Finn a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire 3 pages de ce sujet ...



3 pages de ce sujet, tu sais ce que ca veut dire ? Les fractions, ca te rappelle rien ?  T'as le cerveau ramoli par tout le pognon que tu gagnes et la haine envers les chomeurs les oisifs ..  pff franchement tais toi ca vaudra mieux ...




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis je ne vois pas l'utilité de remonter ce post aussi...



 relis  ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu as *Réellement* lu les trois pages du sujet (qui en compte 6 chez moi), c'est toi qui est pitoyable à ne retenir que ces trois mots de ce qui a été dit ...



même pas capable à lire un post convenablement et ca vient me donner des lecons .. non merci :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

Decoris d'une multitude de singularités on ne peut pas faire une généralité.

LE CHOMAGE N'EXISTE PAS : il y a des chômeurs chacun étant différent des autres.

ARRETE DE FAIRE DU HOLISME A LA NOIX.


----------



## camisol (10 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bref de ce qui a été dit sur le chomage, je constate que peu d'entre vous ont été réelement au chomage et savent de quoi il en retourne lorsqu'on vit avec moins de 300 euros par mois ...



Tu es amer parce que tu sais qu'un chercheur chercheur d'emploi , ça n'existe pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, tu as raison, le système est génial!
> 
> _Les nouveaux chiffres du chomage belge viennent de sortir : en hausse de 5,5%, on atteind les 18,7% en wallonie et les 21,9% à bruxelles._
> 
> ...



Une erreur :

Camarade.

Moi j'en suis et je t'assure que lorsqu'on appliquera le truc ça va faire mal.

la différence ?

ça fera mal à tout le monde.

L'homme est faible.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 10 objetions majeures au commerce équitable
> 
> 
> _je viens de lire 3 pages de ce sujet ....  et entre les posts imbéciles, les posts de défense, bref de ce qui a été dit sur le chomage, je constate que peu d'entre vous ont été réelement au chomage et savent de quoi il en retourne lorsqu'on vit avec moins de 300 euros par mois ...  pitoyable_
> ...



Parce que lui il sait...

Pauvre de nous voilà que les étudiants se mettent à se meler de vie quotidienne.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, tu as raison, le système est génial!
> 
> _Les nouveaux chiffres du chomage belge viennent de sortir : en hausse de 5,5%, on atteind les 18,7% en wallonie et les 21,9% à bruxelles._
> 
> ...



En fait, comme tous les gens qui bossent, et qui font en sorte de continuer à bosser, je suis assez d'accord avec lui.

Il fait malheureusement l'amalgame avec un parti politique, et un idéal, c'est dommage.

De toute façon l'europe toute entière est en train de s'éveiller, et trés vite les changements se feront sentir.

Wait and see.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, comme tous les gens qui bossent, et qui font en sorte de continuer à bosser, je suis assez d'accord avec lui.



Sonny, sans vouloir te vexer, il n'y a pas que toi qui bosses   

Et je rappelle que le système belge est apparemment différent du système français.

Et puis, que toi, Sonny, qui bosse, te plaigne de payer des cotisations chômage, je peux à la rigueur le comprendre. Mais Decoris quand il dit "donnons aux chômeurs 2000 ¤ par mois", je pense qu'il a fait une faute de frappe, qu'il voulait dire "donnez aux chômeurs..." parce que, si j'ai bien compris, il est étudiant et pas salarié ou je m'abuse ? et il ne paye pas encore d'impôt ou je m'abuse aussi ?

C'est pour cela qu'il me semble qu'il devrait, sinon changer ses idées (ça, ça le regarde et il a bien le droit de penser et de dire ce qu'il veut) mais peut-être les exprimer avec des phrases un peu moins "exubérantes" qui laisseraient presque à pense que les chômeurs (belges, pour les français, je ne sais pas encore) devraient lui élever une statue pour tout l'argent qu'il leur donne.  


Et sinon, Sonny, toi qui a priori connais mieux le schéma français que le schéma belge, comment tu verrais les choses en France ? que faut-il changer au système français actuel de "gestion" du chomage ? Parce que Decoris crie beaucoup mais côté pratique, je n'ai bien compris de sa position que la volonté de supprimer l'allocation de chômage "à vie" telle qu'elle est prévue en Belgique (mais apparemment, ne s'applique pas exactement comme ça d'après le peu que j'ai vu sur le net : j'ai jeté un oeil, j'aime bien savoir de quoi on parle avant de parler de quoi je sais  mais ça avait l'air un peu complexe, je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de remplacer le résumé que Decoris aurait pu nous faire pour nous informer  ). Parce qu'en France, l'allocation de chômage n'est pas "à vie" de toutes façons. Il y a le RMI mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un peu en-dessous des 2000¤ qu'envisage Decoris.  

Alors, Sonny, sachant qu'on n'a pas à supprimer l'allocation "à vie" qui n'existe pas (ou alors serait-ce le RMI qui serait en cause ?), quoi qu'on doit faire pour que les travailleurs travaillent dans la sérénité au lieu d'avoir furieusement envie d'abraser les chômeurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas trop en fait, le système est bon, pour les gens "normaux" pour lesquels être au chomdu est une situation transitoire qui ne doit pas s'éterniser.

Le pb, c'est que bien souvent (et j'en ai autour de moi) les gens (les jeunes surtout) utilisent le chomage, "je bosse 8 mois aprés je pars au ski..." 

Là ça devient pas bon, je parle pas des chomeurs chroniques, ceux là faut les éduquer, mais ils veulent pas bien souvent.

Bien souvent aussi on a affaire à des gens qui ne "savent" rien, n'ont accés à aucun médias à part la téloche, et se branlent de savoir ce qu'ils vont faire demain.

C'est la merde quoi.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Ce qui est sur c'est que 2000 euros c'est hors de question, sinon les trois quarts de la population française va se mettre au RMI ou au chomdu...

Je parle de salaire net biensur...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop en fait, le système est bon, pour les gens "normaux" pour lesquels être au chomdu est une situation transitoire qui ne doit pas s'éterniser.
> 
> Le pb, c'est que bien souvent (et j'en ai autour de moi) les gens (les jeunes surtout) utilisent le chomage, "je bosse 8 mois aprés je pars au ski..."
> 
> ...


Excellent résumé de la situation. C'est ce que me disent, chaque fois que nous en parlons, un pote qui a été assistant social et une copine qui est psy dans un PMS ("Centre Psycho-Médico-Social" en Belgique).
Ce qui est surtout la merde, c'est que le gouvernement fait semblant de rien par démagogie. Quand le PS wallon soigne sa base, il est temps de rejoindre le maquis.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur c'est que 2000 euros c'est hors de question, sinon les trois quarts de la population française va se mettre au RMI ou au chomdu...
> 
> Je parle de salaire net biensur...



   
Cest vrai que ça ferait réfléchir. Remarque, d'ici que ça se fasse, je gagnerai peut-être plus de 2000 ¤.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent résumé de la situation. C'est ce que me disent, chaque fois que nous en parlons, un pote qui a été assistant social et une copine qui est psy dans un PMS ("Centre Psycho-Médico-Social" en Belgique).


Y a qu'à les licencier d'abord et leur redemander leur avis dans 2 ans.  



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est surtout la merde, c'est que le gouvernement fait semblant de rien par démagogie. Quand le PS wallon soigne sa base, il est temps de rejoindre le maquis.



Tu es sûr que tes mots dépassent pas un peu ta pensée, là   parce que le maquis... ça fait peut-être un peu lourd comme référence, non ?   Sans compter que c'est pas forcément confortable, le maquis.   

Accessoirement, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde interprète le post de Sonny de la même façon.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop en fait, le système est bon, pour les gens "normaux" pour lesquels être au chomdu est une situation transitoire qui ne doit pas s'éterniser.



C'est déjà quelque chose (remarque, je ne dirai peut-être pas que le système est "bon"  , mais disons qu'il a sa logique et ses justifications. Ça te va ?



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pb, c'est que bien souvent (et j'en ai autour de moi) les gens (les jeunes surtout) utilisent le chomage, "je bosse 8 mois aprés je pars au ski..."



Peut-être est-ce parce qu'un jeune vivra relativement bien la situation de chômeur mais que quelqu'un de plus "installé" dans la vie le vivra plus mal ? En d'autres termes, que la situation de chômeur ça peut amuser un moment, qu'on peut même s'en vanter un moment, mais que ça finit par fatiguer à la longue (y a plein d'autres chose comme ça). Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse mais j'aurai tendance à en faire un conjecture. Reste à trouver des gens sérieux pour la démontrer ou l'infirmer.

Ce n'est pas pour leur trouver une excuse, ça m'agace plutôt comme attitude pour un tas de raison, mais ça permettrait peut-être de mieux situer le problème.




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas des chomeurs chroniques, ceux là faut les éduquer, mais ils veulent pas bien souvent.


Decoris a dit qu'il fallait une bonne formation, c'est pourtant simple ! 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien souvent aussi on a affaire à des gens qui ne "savent" rien, n'ont accés à aucun médias à part la téloche, et se branlent de savoir ce qu'ils vont faire demain.


Là ça serait trop long de donner mon opinion. 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la merde quoi.



Je dirai plutôt, c'est la vie, et la vie c'est compliqué, y a qu'à devoir dépiauter une écrevisse pour bien s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'à les licencier d'abord et leur redemander leur avis dans 2 ans.


Lui: vient d'un milieu où ce n'était pas rose tout les jours donc il sait de quoi il parle. Elle: en ménage avec un gars qui a été chomdu pendant longtemps; même chose.[/QUOTE]


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que tes mots dépassent pas un peu ta pensée, là   parce que le maquis... ça fait peut-être un peu lourd comme référence, non ?


D'où la présence du "" pour donner le ton à cette proposition. 


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Accessoirement, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde interprète le post de Sonny de la même façon.


Sonny ou un autre participant; c'est évident - c'est ce qui pimente les forums web.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est surtout la merde, c'est que le gouvernement fait semblant de rien par démagogie.


Un exemple. Mon pote qui était assistant social; il est assistant social et criminologue de formation. Maintenant il travaille pour le ministère de la justice et organise le bureau des peines alternatives dans une ville de la province de Liège. Les peines alternatives, c'est quand un individu a commis un délit suffisamment grave pour être puni mais comme les prisons sont pleines, il reste en liberté et effectue un travail d'intérêt général à la place.
Un jour, il reçoit un "candidat" envoyé par le juge. Pour le boulot qui lui sera assigné, ce candidat, n'ayant pas de voiture, devra prendre le bus pour se déplacer. Le gars: "J'aime pas le bus, ça me fait chier et je le prendrai pas". Que s'est-il passé? Le gars s'est plaint; mon copain n'a pas eu le droit de le forcer à prendre le bus, et le gars n'a en définitive pas exécuté sa peine. Voilà, ça c'est la complaisance électoraliste du PS wallon envers les merdeux.
Quel rapport avec le chômage? Ben... la même complaisance électoraliste envers ceux qui profitent du système. Je dis bien "ceux qui profitent"; je ne parle pas des chômeurs qui se démènent pour trouver un job et que le chômage ne fait pas rire, mais des autres, ceux qui s'y vautrent.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple. Mon pote qui était assistant social; il est assistant social et criminologue de formation. Maintenant il travaille pour le ministère de la justice et organise le bureau des peines alternatives dans une ville de la province de Liège. Les peines alternatives, c'est quand un individu a commis un délit suffisamment grave pour être puni mais comme les prisons sont pleines, il reste en liberté et effectue un travail d'intérêt général à la place.
> Un jour, il reçoit un "candidat" envoyé par le juge. Pour le boulot qui lui sera assigné, ce candidat, n'ayant pas de voiture, devra prendre le bus pour se déplacer. Le gars: "J'aime pas le bus, ça me fait chier et je le prendrai pas". Que s'est-il passé? Le gars s'est plaint; mon copain n'a pas eu le droit de le forcer à prendre le bus, et le gars n'a en définitive pas exécuté sa peine. Voilà, ça c'est la complaisance électoraliste du PS wallon envers les merdeux.
> Quel rapport avec le chômage? Ben... la même complaisance électoraliste envers ceux qui profitent du système. Je dis bien "ceux qui profitent"; je ne parle pas des chômeurs qui se démènent pour trouver un job et que le chômage ne fait pas rire, mais des autres, ceux qui s'y vautrent.



Je ne connais pas assez le système politique belge pour avoir une opinion sur les attitudes du PS wallon   mais tu as toi-même posé la question à la fin "quel rapport avec le chômage ?". Je ne doute pas qu'il y ait des abus mais en pratique, comment on fait pour faire le tri, y a des solutions simples ? Et faut-il se focaliser sur les défauts du traitement du chômage ou faire avec et s'intéresser, en amont, à la notion de plein-emploi, au sens du travail, etc. mais c'est sûr que c'est plutôt fumeux  et qu'il risque d'y avoir un hiatus avec les principes de la société d'aujourd'hui. Et je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de gens soient vraiment prêts à changer leurs principes de vie (y compris parmi les "révolutionnaires") en liaison avec les principes de cette société. 

je pense qu'une société complexe comme la notre fonctionne avec du lubrifiant pas toujours très ragoûtant et qui ne me plaît guère. Il faut sans doute améliorer le système pour réduire les besoins du lubrifiant mais supprimer le lubrifiant au risque de casser le moteur ou certains éléments du moteur (par exemplen, les chômeurs honnêtes), est-ce la meilleure solution ? Il vaut mieux réfléchir et y aller en douceur dès qu'on touche à ce genre de truc. 

C'est vrai que ça conduit à une attitude un peu passive, ce genre de discourrs


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Lui: vient d'un milieu où ce n'était pas rose tout les jours donc il sait de quoi il parle. Elle: en ménage avec un gars qui a été chomdu pendant longtemps; même chose.



D'accord mais s'ils sont au chômage demain et que le changement de système fait qu'ils pâtissent de ce changement. Je me demande si leur ressentiment (sans doute justifié) contre les profiteurs ne passera pas derrière le sentiment quand t'es dans la merde : "est-ce que quelqu'un va m'aider ?".

Bon, c'est vrai que personnellement, je n'y connais rien : je n'ai jamais été chômeur au sens de demandeur d'emploi et je n'ai jamais demandé de sous à l'ASSEDIC (je ne sais pas le nom de l'organisme correspondant chez les belges) et il y a sans doute des trucs que je ne perçois pas bien. Il n'empêche que dès qu'on se trouve pénalisé par une règle rendue très stricte pour éviter les abus, on a du mal à ne pas râler après quand on est soi-même de bonne foi. Et comme il est difficile d'avoir une règle parfaite...

Ceci dit, je ne doute pas, je le répète, que le système soit perfectible (encore heureux !) et qu'il faille pousser à la roue pour l'améliorer. Mais le seul point important est-il de réduire les dépenses d'allocation-chômage ? Faut-il s'intéresser d'abord aux chômeurs profiteurs (pour les sanctionner) ou d'abord aux autres (pour éviter de les sanctionner) ? Je suppose qu'il faut essayer de mener tout de front et donc de ne pas oublier le deuxième aspect.

Qu'est-ce que je peux déblatérer ce soir, moi !    Quand je vais me relire (si j'en ai le courage !) demain, je vais avoir honte    Mais, bon, c'est bien un bar ici, un endroit où on jette des conneries en l'air en espérant qu'en retombant, elles se transformeront en quelque chose d'intelligent : ça arrive plus souvent qu'on ne croit.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Bon, ben on a pas avancé beaucoup, tout le monde dit pareil...

Oui, mais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre de nous voilà que les étudiants se mettent



... à vivre en dessous du seuil de pauvreté, surtout lorsqu'ils ne sont plus étudiants :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben on a pas avancé beaucoup, tout le monde dit pareil...
> 
> Oui, mais...



Si même Sonny se met à pratiquer le sens de la nuance, on a vachement avancé !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

A mais attention, je suis tout en nuances...

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A mais attention, je suis tout en nuances...
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde...



Tiens, les **** sont en vacances ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> et une copine qui est psy



On les connait les psys c'est des feignasses   

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais...





oui mais.........

des mais il en aura toujours...

ceux des chomeurs qui se retrouvent au chomage apres 15 ans des loyaux services
et qui n'ayant plus 20 ans et un tas de choses a payer (etudes de gosse , maison, voiture) a du mal a retrouver un boulot dans ses competences  (voir meme changer de branche ) et qui soit payé un peu plus que le smic dont il ne pourra pas s'en sortir

ceux des super diplomés qui ne se sont pas toujour amusé dans leur vie d'etudiante,
trouvent  un boulot mais qui apres 8 mois se mettent en chomage ; touchent les assedic et esperent trouver un meilleur poste et surtout mieux payé

ceux des faineants qui ont  compris que ayant moins de 1500 euros par mois  et au passage 3 gosses , il vivent beaucoup mieux que son voisin, cadre moyen 1 enfant



pour mon experience personelle , je me suis retrouvé au chomage 6 mois avant de reprendre mon boulot (congé parental ).....au debut mes ambitions etaient tres grandes recherchant une place similaire que j'avais avant et le meme salaire.......puis au fils des mois j'ai envisagé de changer de metier......maintenant tout ce que je demande c'est d'aller travailler 5 jours par semaine  peu importe le boulot , peu importe le salaire  , mais les samedis exclus sinon il me reste quoi du salaire de smicard une fois que j'ai enlevé les frais de gardienne et de trasport?



ps: je ne sais pas si c'est le cas en france mais en italie les faineant sont des rois:
l'etat oblige la famille a leur payer un logement et tout le reste :
ma tante , avec ses 3 freres, doivant  entretenir et sortir 500 euros par mois chaqu'un pour un frere qui n'a absolument pas envie de travailler


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A mais attention, je suis tout en nuances...
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde...



De fait, il y a beaucoup plus de nuances dans ton expression que si tu avais dit simplement : "merde".


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Cqfd... :d


----------

